# Masterbuilt propane smokers



## smokie bill

I am looking at two models of Masterbuilt propane smokers:  20051311 & 20050412.  Both are the two-door models.  The 1311 model is $189 @ Amazon.  The 0412 model is $179 @ Home Depot.  Except for a few subtle differences, I cannot see any major differences between them.  I think they both have insulated doors & the vent systems are the same. 

    Can anyone who has seen or used either of these models please inform me of anything that I may be missing?


----------



## idaho hutch

Here are the manuals for both.

311

http://www.masterbuilt.com/videopanel/manuals/20051311_GS30D_IM_080911JH.pdf

412

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pd...1a04b8b51b7c.pdf?cm_mmc=seo|altruik|202904343

Same cooking area and BTU as far as I can tell. My guess is the Home depot one is specific to their store. No one else sells it. Looks like it has wheels too, that would be nice. I have to carry mine around. I would go with Home Depot and stay local. And then you get to touch and feel it before you buy.


----------



## ribsrule

Hey guys...wandered into my local Sears store about two weeks ago and stumbled on a 30" Masterbuilt single door propane smoker. Looked pretty substantial and since my 8 year old smoker that I got from Lowes was in a serious state of rust, I pulled the trigger. Best part was it was marked down to $97 bucks! Seems like Sears put all their smokers on clearance before the new spring stock comes in. Regular price was almost $200.


----------



## mayor mcpork

That's fantastic. I'll have to look around at my local Sears


----------



## coopster2

Hey, have two of these. 1 was $88 half off at Depot clearance sale, number 2 half of half $44 dollars look close and ask . Dual fuel, use propane to start charcoal and keep temp for long smokes. Love Em!


----------



## no peek n

I was shopping around to for a MB smoker also













IMG_0011.JPG



__ no peek n
__ Feb 12, 2013
__ 6






, I was just going through too much charcol and trying to regulate the temp was APINA, but didn't want to worry about cutting ribs or Briskets in half to just fit inside, So think about that, If it is a big deal, I got the MB 40 XL, and it is SWEET, got it from Bass Pro, when they had a $30 off and free shipping, I think it was $179 OTD..


----------



## james parker

I love the convenience of an electric smoker.  I have a MES 30" model and it is great except that it is too small to smoke a whole brisket or a whole slab of spare ribs without cutting them in two.  Does Masterbuilt make a 40" electric model?  Or, do some of you guys have other suggestions for me?

Thanks,

James


----------



## jwhoward1973

I just recently bought my first smoker, a Masterbuilt Pro dual fuel propane smoker from Home Depot and love it. I have only done chicken wings, a whole chicken and some venison loins so far but they were all delicious. I still have allot to learn but this smoker really made things pretty easy so far.

Jason in Hampstead, MD













2013-02-24_10-18-13_408.jpg



__ jwhoward1973
__ Mar 9, 2013


















2013-02-24_10-17-53_95.jpg



__ jwhoward1973
__ Mar 9, 2013


----------



## cadillacman

12032012 011.jpg



__ cadillacman
__ Mar 9, 2013


















IMG_2751.JPG



__ cadillacman
__ Mar 9, 2013


















IMG_2752.JPG



__ cadillacman
__ Mar 9, 2013


















IMG_2753.JPG



__ cadillacman
__ Mar 9, 2013






Love my MB propane/charcoal.  I've searched this forum for mods and made some improvements.  Currently I am using the stock chip pan with lump charcoal and I hammered down the vents to stop flare ups, additionally I lined the water pan with foil and added some playground sand and foil on top with a smoker chip pan for flavored chips in the middle.  I added a disposable roasting pan for water but I sacrifice a shelf.  I've had fun smoking ribs, brisket, salmon and pork butt.  You definitely save on fuel because once the pan gets hot enough and the lump charcoal starts to burn hot and you can use them for heat and smoke,just add more from time to time. One last thing I should mention, when I need the smoker to get hotter with the propane running I found that lifting up the pan and putting one foot on the protruding bolts on the bottom allows more flame and the temp rises fast.


----------



## pastorgadget

I have the Masterbuilt Dual fuel, Dual Door smoker. I really enjoy it. I have smoked smoke brisket, boston butt's and lots of ribs and chicken.  I have posted about it in reviews and in forums.  What i said then has hold up, good quality, good construction.  It does well, fare ups happen but not a biggie for me.  

The origitnal post mentioned a insulated door. Mine has a interior sheet of thin steel on the door but that is the extent of insullation, i think.

Good smoker.


----------



## franklin3

ribsrule said:


> Hey guys...wandered into my local Sears store about two weeks ago and stumbled on a 30" Masterbuilt single door propane smoker. Looked pretty substantial and since my 8 year old smoker that I got from Lowes was in a serious state of rust, I pulled the trigger. Best part was it was marked down to $97 bucks! Seems like Sears put all their smokers on clearance before the new spring stock comes in. Regular price was almost $200.


Thats a steal.  I have been using mine from sears for a few years now and i love it.  Sometimes wish it was bigger but i would feel that way with any model.


----------



## franklin3

No Peek n said:


> I was shopping around to for a MB smoker also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0011.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ no peek n
> __ Feb 12, 2013
> __ 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I was just going through too much charcol and trying to regulate the temp was APINA, but didn't want to worry about cutting ribs or Briskets in half to just fit inside, So think about that, If it is a big deal, I got the MB 40 XL, and it is SWEET, got it from Bass Pro, when they had a $30 off and free shipping, I think it was $179 OTD..


Thats a beauty


----------



## steve knight

I know it's a duel fuel smoker,..has anyone used it with charcoal?


----------



## tcaptain

Steve Knight said:


> I know it's a duel fuel smoker,..has anyone used it with charcoal?


I was curious about that too.

I just got mine (haven't even seasoned it yet) and I was planning to use propane for it (I have two full bottles) but I do have some good chunk charcoal I need to use up too.


----------



## steve knight

Well, by all means let me know how it goes with charcoal, I would think you wouldn't have to mod the fire pan using charcoal, since most of the flare-up issues seem to have been with wood chips..just fill the pane & use the burner to get your coals going..


----------



## geeynots

Hi there,

I'm looking at this smoker at Home Depot as well, but can't seem to confirm if it will cold smoke. Prefer my salmon that way and was hoping for some applewood smoked aged cheddar and gouda. Anyone know if this one will smoke at about 100 degrees, too?

Thanks


----------



## smokie bill

I have the Masterbuilt Pro smoker & like it very much so far.  First of all, let me say that I don't think you'll ever get the smoker down around 100 deg.  I love smoked cheese & do not use any heat to speak of, especially the propane burner or charcoal, when doing this.  Cheese needs to be below 90 deg or less.  I use a Smoke Daddy generator attached to the smoker & that's all.  Of course it produces a little heat but not enough to melt the cheese.

   As for the salmon, I smoke salmon quite a bit using the propane burner for heat & the Smoke Daddy for the smoke.  I have the burner down as low as it will go & the vents open all the way & I can barely hold it around 200 deg.  Sometimes, if the temp starts to rise, I'll also crack open the bottom door a bit & this helps keep the temp down.  A couple of weeks ago, I smoked two slabs of salmon for 3 hours with a temp fluctuation between 185 & 210.  It worked out fine & the salmon was delish.  Sometimes I will throw the fish in the smoker & smoke it for about two hours like I do the cheese, then transfer it to the propane grill to cook it.  

   If using the propane burner, I don't know how one would get the temp down to say, 150 or so.  I don't want to use charcoal in this smoker if I don't have to.  For me it's just too time consuming to control the heat.  That's the reason I went with a gas smoker.  After all, the propane, electric or gas are used to supply heat.  The flavor comes from the smoke, however you elect to get it in there.  Besides the Smoke Daddy(www.smokedaddy.com), another smoke producer you might want to look at is the Amazing Smoker(www.amazensmoker.com).  Check them out.  Hope this helps.

Bill


----------



## aland

geeynot- I have a similar smoker, a #8 SH 44" dual burner vert and as far as low heat, you should be able to lite on HI  then turn back towards OFF to get a pilot light flame. On LOW I couldn't get low enough and that's what SH(OLP) told me to try it and it works. To cold smoke cheese, smokie  bill is right about the temp. My first batch kinda  melted and sagged thru the grates and was a boogar  to get out, though tasted great. I wanted a Smoke Daddy  but it was a little pricey so I got a Smoke Pistol kit and it worked fine the 1st time but not again. Customer service tried to make  it my fault so I went for Todd Johnsons' AMAZNPS(which burns pellets and dust) and that worked better. Then I seen the AMAZN tube smoker, tried it and it is awesome! Many members have it and are very pleased. Still might try the Smoke Daddy Big Kahuna(?). I got the 18" tube smoker for longer smokes if needed which Todd says it will give you 5-6hrs of smoke and I think it works better than the pellet trays. I picked up an idea from Rob at SmokingPit.com about cold smoking my meat(as Smokie

bill mentioned) about 1-2hrs then put heat to it and I think that improves the smoke flavor big time. In fact, I started doing that every time I'm going to cook. I read  on AmazingRibs.com that cold meat takes on smoke more than just  smoking from the start like we normally do. When I cold smoke cheese I'll do it on my Broilmate gasser and put in a 5# chub of bologna and a can of Spam! I score the bolonga  like a ham, then cut it in 1/4's for more smoke coverage, add whatever seasonings I want. When the cheese is done I'll remove it and turn on the heat so it runs between 150-200* for an hour or 2 for the meat and maybe even re-load the tube smoker for a bit. MMMMM Good! I've often thought about trying to use charcoal in my big 44" just to see how it works. Well, didn't mean to write a book but some great ideas and mods can be found here at SMF from fellow members and are well worth trying cos it's experience talking and all are glad to help. Good luck and let us know how it goes. Aland


----------



## john james

I have the same one just bought it at home depot


----------



## dagwood

Thanks for the info. I am about to buy the MasterBuilt Dual Fuel smoker at my local Home Depot. Wish they had it on clearance like others have gotten theirs. Last year I bought one of those really cheap portable vertical smokers that can break down into a duffle bag. Bad idea. Very flimsy product but seemed to keep the heat just fine. Only used twice and already need to move up to the better model. Wish I had looked into this forum before my first purchase. I concur about going with Home Depot over the Amazon model so you can see it in person. The insulated door is what sold me. Hope to get some good mileage out it once I get it and the weather breaks. It will accompany me on many camping trips but should be simple to take in the back of my truck when pulling the trailer house. I use to make fun of people who loaded up there big home BBQ grill to take with them camping. Oh how the tables turn.


----------



## dagwood

How accurate is the door thermometer on the MB Dual Fuel smoker?


----------



## steve knight

It's been a mixed bag Dagwood,..I've heard "its useless" to "accurate enough"..I have a Maverick digital that I bought recently, and I'll be relying on that..


----------



## tydoog

hey guys I'm looking for a little help before I purchase a dehydrator. I've ever dried food before or done jerky or anything but I want to get into it. I've been looking around for dehydrators and I'm leaning towards the nesco american harvest FD-37 that I found on this site http://www.squidoo.com/how-to-make-jerky-and-dried-foods-with-a-dehydrator  and i'm curious what you guys think of nesco dehydrators or if you have suggestions of other brands I should consider? Any help would be great before I make a purchase, thanks guys.


----------



## tcaptain

Dagwood said:


> How accurate is the door thermometer on the MB Dual Fuel smoker?


I just did the boiling water test on mine (haven't seasoned yet...just put it together last week) along with my new Maverick E-705 and another el cheapo no name thermometer and the door thermometer read 200F in the boiling water (held there for a few minutes).   

Both my digitals read 212 and 213, so I think I lucked out.  I think Steve is right.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## tgbell

Wife bought me one for Christmas from Bass Pro, 30" propane, and I love it. It is my first smoker but as a retired chef I know the importance of quality built with ample cooking area and this unit provides both. I am currently designing a case for it so I can carry it in the belly storage of our motorhome...hoping it will save on fuel costs from having to drivie back to the house to smoke and reload the freezer. Let me also say that the forums and ideas, recipes and brags are a great tool for all of us!


----------



## ba cyclone

geeynots said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm looking at this smoker at Home Depot as well, but can't seem to confirm if it will cold smoke. Prefer my salmon that way and was hoping for some applewood smoked aged cheddar and gouda. Anyone know if this one will smoke at about 100 degrees, too?
> 
> Thanks


I feel like I am selling these on here, but truthfully I don't get a kickback!

One of the first mods I did when I bought this very smoker was to add a LP needle valve inline for the supply hose. 

http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/nv108p_propane_burner_part.htm

   

Buy this valve, 2 barb fittings and some wormgear clamps from your favorite hardware store, and you are in business.  This allows you much more control over the flame than with just the dial on the front.  So just using LP, you can turn down the flame much lower, with much smaller increments than you can with the dial.  If I make a big adjustment I can use the dial -- minor adjustments I fiddle with the valve.  And going real low temps I exclusively use the valve.

Thus I was able to run my smoker easily around 100-110F twice in a row now while smoking some beef snack sticks over the last month.  Smoking jerky or snack sticks, the profile is generally a 1 hour "dehydrate" step in the smoker at 100F with no smoke, then ~130F for 3 hours or so, then increasing from there until you hit the desired internal temp of 165F...but the smoker is never supposed to go above 180F.

I can do all that easily with the needle valve, but of course keeping it at 100F doesn't take much fire so it is tricky.  Not recommended if you have a lot of wind that day, or you'll need to use something other than LP for heat....but then smoking with a lot of wind is tricky regardless.


----------



## seanp

TCaptain said:


> I just did the boiling water test on mine (haven't seasoned yet...just put it together last week) along with my new Maverick E-705 and another el cheapo no name thermometer and the door thermometer read 200F in the boiling water (held there for a few minutes).
> 
> Both my digitals read 212 and 213, so I think I lucked out.  I think Steve is right.  Your mileage may vary.


My door thermometer read 180 in the boiling water test -- trying to decide what to do about that. I can measure meat temp obviously, but for general "air temp" in the smoker I don't know if I can assume that the thermometer is off by 30 degrees consistently or not...


----------



## johnbarclay

I like their model [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]20051311 more.[/color]


----------



## ba cyclone

seanp said:


> My door thermometer read 180 in the boiling water test -- trying to decide what to do about that. I can measure meat temp obviously, but for general "air temp" in the smoker I don't know if I can assume that the thermometer is off by 30 degrees consistently or not...


You can try replacing the thermo with another like model, but I think I've read on amazingribs.com or something that it's generally pointless to battle that.  The nature of the spring-loaded thermometer is just not conducive to a relatively high level of accuracy that we are seeking to achieve.

1) I wouldn't assume your thermo is off 30F all the time.  The relationship might not always be consistent.

2) If you want a solid air temp system, I'd bite the bullet and invest in the Maverick ET732 or something similar, electronic in variety rather than spring dial.

Mind you I am presently not following my own advice -- I still go by the stock door spring-dial thermo and have several smokes of great results.  I have not confirmed the accuracy of it with the boiling water test.  BUT I honestly do plan to upgrade my system with a ET732 very soon when my smoking season gets more active this summer.

I do use a Thermoworks instant-read pocket thermo for internal meat temps, and I highly recommend that.


----------



## steve knight

I have the Maverick OT3BBQ that I use for cooker temp, it's inexpensive & pretty accurate, and with a vertical smoker  very handy since temps can vary from rack to rack..


----------



## seanp

Steve Knight said:


> I have the Maverick OT3BBQ that I use for cooker temp, it's inexpensive & pretty accurate, and with a vertical smoker  very handy since temps can vary from rack to rack..


So this is a probe you can use to measure the air temp, as opposed to a meat probe? Would a "meat probe" work for air temp if it wasn't touching other surfaces?


----------



## steve knight

You re correct sir....it has a clip you can use to keep it about an inch or so above the surface...

As far as using meat probes go, I've seen people use them by sticking them through a lemon or a potato..I've never done it myself, but I assume it works OK


----------



## pelon213

I have this same smoker & will be using for the 1st time this weekend.  I keep reading that the chip pan is no good & get a 10' cast iron pan instead.  Would this work just as good?  http://www.homedepot.com/p/Char-Broil-Cast-Iron-Smoker-Box-8184804P/100085898#.UXjvasq1Umo

Or just get the cast iron pan with foil on top?


----------



## pelon213

I also read that wrapping the wood chips in foil & poking holes in it would work, any advice/ideas for a new fellow smoker?


----------



## ps0303

In my two years of smoking on and off, I was always dissapointed with so many things I tried for the wood chips.  After much research I have come to know the A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER.  I will be giving this a try.  The thing I have been trying to get to is having hours and hours of smoke without constantly attending to adding chips.  The reviews here for this product and others made by this company are all positive.  You might want to consider this as an option instead of various wood chip pans.


----------



## steve knight

Pelon213 said:


> I have this same smoker & will be using for the 1st time this weekend.  I keep reading that the chip pan is no good & get a 10' cast iron pan instead.  Would this work just as good?  http://www.homedepot.com/p/Char-Broil-Cast-Iron-Smoker-Box-8184804P/100085898#.UXjvasq1Umo
> 
> Or just get the cast iron pan with foil on top?


What a co-inky-dink! me too, I'm going to give it a go with charcoal first, after I season it of course..


----------



## seanp

Pelon213 said:


> I have this same smoker & will be using for the 1st time this weekend.  I keep reading that the chip pan is no good & get a 10' cast iron pan instead.  Would this work just as good?  http://www.homedepot.com/p/Char-Broil-Cast-Iron-Smoker-Box-8184804P/100085898#.UXjvasq1Umo
> 
> Or just get the cast iron pan with foil on top?


I've had one of those for adding some quick smoke flavor on my grill - my opinion is that it's too tiny to use as your smoker box. It's 8"x5"x1", and feels smaller than that.


----------



## pelon213

What about doing something like this, just place on top of the chip pan that it comes with?


----------



## tcaptain

Pelon213 said:


> What about doing something like this, just place on top of the chip pan that it comes with?



From my experience this Sunday, I'm not sure the foil pack would necessarily work.

We had unexpectedly nice weather so I scrambled to season and get my MasterBuilt out there for a first smoke (I just got it) and I didn't have an old pan and for some stupid reason I didn't want to try the foil solution suggested earlier...so I simply soaked and put my chips in a pie pan on top of the chip pan figuring it would be enough to keep them off the flames and smoldering.

Wrong.  I got several flare ups.  It didn't ruin what I was doing (chicken and a pork loin) but it was annoying.  

Now I'm shopping for a pan.


----------



## pelon213

I just came back home with a 10" cast iron pan.  Will try it soon.  Seems it might be a lil big since it has to sit a lil to the side, maybe should get a 8" pan. Thinking a pie foil pan might be good for the lid, make some holes & that should hopefully work.


----------



## no peek n

Do yourself a favor and a lot of greif, get the 8" cast pan, and use only CHUNKS, not chips, set the pan right on top of the wood pan it came with, Pre-heat for 15m at about 325* and put the meat in with the Mav ET-732 probes in place ,put a good size chunk on, about the size of a kids fist, and close the door and close the back vent to 80% , put don't Pinch the probe cords, and drop temp down to 225* and go have a beer and adjust the temp until it get dow on the Mav correctly......That's it..Been doing it bunch of time..













IMG_0011.JPG



__ no peek n
__ Feb 12, 2013
__ 6






see













IMG_0013.JPG



__ no peek n
__ Feb 21, 2012






keep a eye on it













Picture 007.jpg



__ no peek n
__ Feb 27, 2012






it's just that Simple...KISS...Keep it simple Silly

don't wrap the wood in foil, Don't put a tin pie pan in the cast iron pan, and no smoker box (those are for gas grills) , after about 2-3 burnt chunks,just pull the pan out "dump" and place it back in and toss a chunk in, and close the door, replentish about every 2hrs or so..


----------



## pelon213

Nice & simple.  Thx for the advice, i am going to do that for sure tomorrow.  Just need to get the Mav ET-732.  Probably wont have for a couple of weeks but will use a regular thermometer for now.  KISS huh, cool.


----------



## steve knight

OK, got mine put together and did a "seasoning" burn today using charcoal only,,,a couple of notes;

I got AT LEAST a 30 degree difference in readings from the door thermometer, and my Maverick digital..

If you use charcoal, you won't have to use as much as you think...I had the bowl full of lump charcoal, and had no problem getting past the

prescribed 400 degree mark..


----------



## grahd

Ok I got me one of those MB Dual door gizmo's, been using CharGriller's Offset and wanted to get back to gas.  I picked up one of those Regulator/Needle valve lines but I am having one heck of a time getting the line off the master valve. 

Any Ideas?

and I seasoned with the Gas and cooking oil on the grates and walls/door  gonna do a slab of baby back's with Cherry (Been soaking them for about an hour now)  gonna see how this thing fares out.  Also it will be great for my Amazn cold smoker for my cheeses and spices!  WooHoo Double duty from a simple Vertical box!

Cheers to all


----------



## ps0303

There are hard to get off because at the factory they used a pipe dope on the threads to seal it.  Mine was very hard to remove but I got it.  Also, hopefully yours isn't reversed threaded.  If it is, you could be fighting it in the wrong direction.


----------



## robertlee8119

i went on ebay and bought a propane smoker by mastertbuil, its a single door, with 2 shelves...sufficient for me cause at present im only smoking suasages...i paid 25 bucks for it, the storewner was in ny, he in turn spent 50 bucks for woodchips from gander mountain and had them sent to me....good bargain it seems to me...been making sausages for 2 yrs now withno problems with the smoker at all.......


----------



## john james

mine is only a few months old and it is off almost 10 degrees


----------



## ba cyclone

grahd said:


> Ok I got me one of those MB Dual door gizmo's, been using CharGriller's Offset and wanted to get back to gas.  I picked up one of those Regulator/Needle valve lines but I am having one heck of a time getting the line off the master valve.
> 
> Any Ideas?
> 
> Cheers to all


I just got 2 barb-end fittings and cut the line in two about a foot from the tank end.  2 worm gear clamps and some pipe dope and you are in business about 15 minutes.


----------



## schmitzmoke

Hey "Pelon213'

Don't try to use foil for this, it will burn up in the high heat. Go to Wal Mart and get an 8" cast pan for 8 bucks and be done with it. You will save a lot of frustration!


----------



## grahd

after much cussing and discussing, I managed to get that fitting free of the valve.  Didn't see any dope on it, but there must have been an 800 pound gorilla at the factory with this thing.  now I should be able to control that flame even more. 

On another note, with the wood pan, should I just use my 5 pound mallet and smash those puppies closed?


----------



## ba cyclone

grahd said:


> after much cussing and discussing, I managed to get that fitting free of the valve.  Didn't see any dope on it, but there must have been an 800 pound gorilla at the factory with this thing.  now I should be able to control that flame even more.
> 
> On another note, with the wood pan, should I just use my 5 pound mallet and smash those puppies closed?


I would just get yourself a 8" cast iron skillet and use that instead of the alien spaceship thing you get with the smoker. 

I think the Lodge one I purchased was $15 tops, works far better than the supplied pan, have not had a flareup since and use a lot less wood to get the same effect.


----------



## schmitzmoke

grahd said:


> after much cussing and discussing, I managed to get that fitting free of the valve.  Didn't see any dope on it, but there must have been an 800 pound gorilla at the factory with this thing.  now I should be able to control that flame even more.
> 
> On another note, with the wood pan, should I just use my 5 pound mallet and smash those puppies closed?


You gotta trust us when we tell you this,,, go to Wal Mart and get an 8" cast pan for 10 bucks and be done with it. You will save a lot of frustration!


----------



## no peek n

Schmitzmoke said:


> You gotta trust us when we tell you this,,, go to Wal Mart and get an 8" cast pan for 10 bucks and be done with it. You will save a lot of frustration!


EXACTLY....!!!!!..set the darn pan on top of the wood chip pan that came with it, throw on a fist size chunk of wood, drop the temp down to 225*, and just quit 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






What is so Hard Folks...? only need a needle valve is if you want to get the temp down under 180* or lower..just burn what you brung...













photo.JPG.RIBS23JPG.JPG



__ no peek n
__ May 13, 2013






does that look like I'm not just Blow'n Smoke up your Vent


----------



## franklin3

geeynots said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm looking at this smoker at Home Depot as well, but can't seem to confirm if it will cold smoke. Prefer my salmon that way and was hoping for some applewood smoked aged cheddar and gouda. Anyone know if this one will smoke at about 100 degrees, too?
> 
> Thanks


I have been using the MB propane smoker for a few years now.  I do lots of fish cuz I live for Salmon season here on the west coast.  My H.O. on the matter of cold Vs. Hot smoking is that so long as you use a smoker that has the burner in the tray chamber your not going to get low enough temps without mods of some kind or another.  I use the 3-4 hr at the lowest setting I can achieve which happens to be around 170.  Cold smoking requires lower temps than I can get with my stock model.  I plan to build a cold smoker with an external heat and smoke source vented through the tray chamber after the heat is dissipated.  True cold smoking. 

Good luck and keep coming back here, it's where all the smokers hang out and share good info.


----------



## grahd

Ok I tried the new valve but have issues. I have flames kick back at the valve on the smoker and I also got the 10" pan from Wallyworld and I had a hell of a time with it.  Went back to the old valve and couldn't really get above 210 degrees. What did I do wrong???????


----------



## ps0303

grahd said:


> Ok I tried the new valve but have issues. I have flames kick back at the valve on the smoker and I also got the 10" pan from Wallyworld and I had a hell of a time with it. Went back to the old valve and couldn't really get above 210 degrees. What did I do wrong???????


What do you mean by "valve?"


----------



## ba cyclone

grahd said:


> Ok I tried the new valve but have issues. I have flames kick back at the valve on the smoker and I also got the 10" pan from Wallyworld and I had a hell of a time with it. Went back to the old valve and couldn't really get above 210 degrees. What did I do wrong???????


Please be more descriptive, what was the deal with the cast iron pan?   I think I only got the 8" one and I don't think I'd go much bigger than that.

I'm also not sure what "flames kick back at the valve on the smoker" would mean to be honest.

All you need to do to use the needle valve is cut the rubber line in a convenient spot, buy yourself 2 barb fittings to screw into the needle valve (use LP gas pipe goop) and attach that to the hose with worm gear clamps.


----------



## cathouse

Agreed...go with the 8" Cast Iron Pan...soooo much easier.  Set it on the pan that was supplied with the smoker...no foil.

Get some kind of hot glove though so you can pull it out if/when needed....

One issue I do have is with the chips / chunks & the temp.

I've noticed that if I have my temp around 225, I have difficulty getting the wood to smolder.

Anybody else face this?  This was true even before I got the 8" skillet.

FYI this is an awesome little smoker.  So much easier to use.

I know I know it's not as "pure" since it uses gas vs. charcoal, but I almost never used my offset in the 2 years I had it.

In the 2 months since I got this, I've done CSR's twice, ribs 3 or 4 times and shoulder twice...and counting!


----------



## grahd

Ok to describe further, I put the Bayou classic needle valve on the smoker, replacing the factory 'black' regulator hose.  once I did that, and I put the 10" cast pan from Wallyworld onto the burner, I get the flames coming back through the tube to the burner hitting the valve assembly at the bottom of the box.  I went back to my original hose and I didn't have that issue.  I think it was because too much fuel was flying through it and was blowing back through the tube back to the valve at the bottom.  I will reattempt it again and see what it does.  I also through looking and playing I put my cast pan on the 'flying saucer' pan.  it seemed to work a little better, but took a LONG time for the wood chunks to start smoldering.  I ended up putting in some Kingsford to help it along. 

Should I light a bit of the Kingsford put it in the cast pan, and then put the wood chunks into what is glowing?  would that help my situation.  It just wouldn't get above 220 degrees no matter what I did.  had much higher temps when I used just the saucer.  I guess it could just be trial and error on my part with the nice box I have.  BTW, I did some chickens in it last weekend and smoked them for about 1.5 to 2 hours and then slapped them on the grill.  Worked like a champ!


----------



## john james

I bought a cast iron skillet off amazon for $16 and it's alot better smoke and flavor and a wok the walls on the wok are angled and i put that upside down over the flame and the 8'' skillet on top of that


----------



## john james

Schmitzmoke said:


> Hey "Pelon213'
> 
> Don't try to use foil for this, it will burn up in the high heat. Go to Wal Mart and get an 8" cast pan for 8 bucks and be done with it. You will save a lot of frustration!


I bought a cast iron skillet off amazon for $16 and it's alot better smoke and flavor and a wok the walls on the wok are angled and i put that upside down over the flame and the 8'' skillet on top of that


----------



## grahd

Any updates or ideas guys?  I haven't put the other hose on due to the flames at the valve/igniter button


----------



## ryand

how many chunks of wood would you guys expect to go through on a 4 hr smoke of ribs at about 275 degrees?


----------



## gbhammbone

I go through about 8-10 in a2 hour smoke at 225.


----------



## turnandburn

RyanD said:


> how many chunks of wood would you guys expect to go through on a 4 hr smoke of ribs at about 275 degrees?


that all varies bud. you'll only use as many as you load in there...and you'll only load as many as you like depending on how much smoke you like on your food. i personally load up good amount in the pan from the get go,i buy big chunks and throw about 4-5 softball size chunks in there. but im a smoke addict. lol.


----------



## ps0303

grahd said:


> Ok to describe further, I put the Bayou classic needle valve on the smoker, replacing the factory 'black' regulator hose.  once I did that, and I put the 10" cast pan from Wallyworld onto the burner, I get the flames coming back through the tube to the burner hitting the valve assembly at the bottom of the box.  I went back to my original hose and I didn't have that issue.  I think it was because too much fuel was flying through it and was blowing back through the tube back to the valve at the bottom.  I will reattempt it again and see what it does.  I also through looking and playing I put my cast pan on the 'flying saucer' pan.  it seemed to work a little better, but took a LONG time for the wood chunks to start smoldering.  I ended up putting in some Kingsford to help it along.
> 
> Should I light a bit of the Kingsford put it in the cast pan, and then put the wood chunks into what is glowing?  would that help my situation.  It just wouldn't get above 220 degrees no matter what I did.  had much higher temps when I used just the saucer.  I guess it could just be trial and error on my part with the nice box I have.  BTW, I did some chickens in it last weekend and smoked them for about 1.5 to 2 hours and then slapped them on the grill.  Worked like a champ!


Yes if you tried using the Byou valve, it was most likely the one for a turkey fryer.  Did it have the needle valve on it as well?  If so the regulator is the issue.  You can swap the one out with the original one from the hose that came with the unit.  You will need a reducer to attach the hose to it.


----------



## ryand

TurnandBurn said:


> that all varies bud. you'll only use as many as you load in there...and you'll only load as many as you like depending on how much smoke you like on your food. i personally load up good amount in the pan from the get go,i buy big chunks and throw about 4-5 softball size chunks in there. but im a smoke addict. lol.


Gotcha.  Thanks guys.  I just read on here about only adding 2-3 chunks to start and those seemed to be mostly ash pretty quickly.  Just making sure everything was working normally...sounds like it is.  Sunday was my first cook on a smoker, so I kept it simple with a rack of ribs and some ABT's.  they turned out great.  picked up a butt yesterday which will be getting smoked on Sunday most likely. 

Thanks!


----------



## no peek n

Picture 003.jpg



__ no peek n
__ Feb 27, 2012
__ 2


















Picture 010.jpg



__ no peek n
__ Feb 27, 2012
__ 1






did you get the Mav ET-732 temp unit , remember not to hit bone in the butt, that will throw off the true temp on the unit, I use about 2-3 chunks every 2 1/2 hrs on a LONG smoke, on a brisket or butt that takes 16+ hrs to be done, It still looks like a Meteorite when it come out..


----------



## turnandburn

No Peek n said:


> Picture 003.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ no peek n
> __ Feb 27, 2012
> __ 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture 010.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ no peek n
> __ Feb 27, 2012
> __ 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you get the Mav ET-732 temp unit , remember not to hit bone in the butt, that will throw off the true temp on the unit, I use about 2-3 chunks every 2 1/2 hrs on a LONG smoke, on a brisket or butt that takes 16+ hrs to be done, It still looks like a Meteorite when it come out..


yeh, a delicious meteorite!


----------



## larfleeze

Hey everyone first post.

I just bought a Masterbuilt 20051311 GS30D 2-Door Propane Smoker off Amazon. I put it together last night and everything looks good other than two things

1. The the top hinge on the lower door broke off. shouldn't be a huge deal I just need someone to weld it back on.

2. What type of gasket is everyone using around the door to seal in the smoke?

I'm very new to the smoke scene. This is my first smoker after I've been dabbling with ribs on my grill. I'm really looking forward to going wild with this bad boy and I think my wife will be happy if she doesn't have to cook as much.

Also, I followed the seasoning instructions so I should be G2G!!!


----------



## ps0303

Larfleeze said:


> Hey everyone first post.
> 
> I just bought a Masterbuilt 20051311 GS30D 2-Door Propane Smoker off Amazon. I put it together last night and everything looks good other than two things
> 
> 1. The the top hinge on the lower door broke off. shouldn't be a huge deal I just need someone to weld it back on.
> 
> 2. What type of gasket is everyone using around the door to seal in the smoke?
> 
> I'm very new to the smoke scene. This is my first smoker after I've been dabbling with ribs on my grill. I'm really looking forward to going wild with this bad boy and I think my wife will be happy if she doesn't have to cook as much.
> 
> Also, I followed the seasoning instructions so I should be G2G!!!


As for the gasket, you can find a rope style gasket that is use on fireplaces, lowes or HD have them, or you can use a hi temp RTV to create it.  There are a bunch of threads here that show how to use either or on your type or similar smoker.

I use the rope style and have been happy with it.


----------



## cathouse

I've had this smoker for 3 months now...absolutely love it!

I have not installed a gasket around the door...don't need it...it's a very tight fight.

As for the door hinge, I had an issue there as well...

When it came the hinge had been welded in the wrong position, which allowed for a 3/8 inch gap on the bottom half of the door.  I called MasterBuilt and they sent me a new door via Fedex...took like 3 days.  I couldn't believe it.

Amazing customer service...totally unexpected.  You can get their number off the website or in the instruction booklet that came with your smoker. 

Once you either get your door fixed or replaced, try a few smokes before deciding if you need a gasket.


----------



## larfleeze

Thanks, if the weld doesn't fix it I'll give them a call. I'm glad I took photos. While seasoning the grill I noticed a lot of smoke coming out I figure the seal can only help so I bought this


Also I'm glad I read the forums first and bought a digital temperature gage. The one that came with the unit was 30-50 degrees off at times.


----------



## smoke n brew

I bought a Masterbuilt  XL 40, and have tried many different ways to even out the heat, make the wood chunks not burn up in 20 or 30 minutes, and a boat load of other "little" fixes I saw others have done. I tried the cast iron pan; all it did was suck up heat and not radiate it like I had hoped. PLEASE, this is not an attack on what any of the others have done, so if I offend anyone, that was not my intention. Thank God this is America, where we are allowed to voice and vent our issues, without fear of repercussion.

After lots of trial and error, this is what worked for me to keep a nice wisp of smoke going, and not have one end of my rack of ribs dry, and the other end so-so. I removed the factory water pan, and replaced it with a cheapo foil lasagna pan from the dollar store. Yes it had to be crushed a little bit, but it sure holds a good amount of water. As soon as I find the generic brand of lasagna pans at Wallly world, I will modify the factory shelf to accept it. As far as fire/smoke/heat control goes, here is what I did; I had a broken fire bricks and use one half on each side of the burner, I then placed a extra rack I had from a charcoal bbq covering the gas burner. Now I had a way to set my smoke pan (an 8 inch cake tin, another gift from the dollar store) and I can slide it on or off the fire as needed to provide the amount of smoke I wanted. Next, on the water pan rack, I used foil to block the ends from the water pan to the wall, and on the rack above it, I used foil to cover the "front and back", so looking straight down from the top, it appears the only open space is above the water pan What this set up does is eliminate hot spots above the heat source. My vent is set at half way or so, and I never change it. I have found I have way better control of the heat this way. I maintain 225 F at three clicks off off minimum, meaning I use very little propane during the operation of the smoker. My factory thermometer is off about 50F , so I use a digital to really know where I am at. I realize there are many ways to mod your smoker, and please go ahead. All I can say is after about a year of trial and error, I can now walk away from my smoker for hours at a time without worry, and produce some spectacular examples of low and slow.


----------



## ba cyclone

Hey Smoke N Brew - your mods sound interesting!  Can you post some pictures of your setup?


----------



## turnandburn

Smoke N Brew said:


> I bought a Masterbuilt  XL 40, and have tried many different ways to even out the heat, make the wood chunks not burn up in 20 or 30 minutes, and a boat load of other "little" fixes I saw others have done. I tried the cast iron pan; all it did was suck up heat and not radiate it like I had hoped. PLEASE, this is not an attack on what any of the others have done, so if I offend anyone, that was not my intention. Thank God this is America, where we are allowed to voice and vent our issues, without fear of repercussion.
> 
> After lots of trial and error, this is what worked for me to keep a nice wisp of smoke going, and not have one end of my rack of ribs dry, and the other end so-so. I removed the factory water pan, and replaced it with a cheapo foil lasagna pan from the dollar store. Yes it had to be crushed a little bit, but it sure holds a good amount of water. As soon as I find the generic brand of lasagna pans at Wallly world, I will modify the factory shelf to accept it. As far as fire/smoke/heat control goes, here is what I did; I had a broken fire bricks and use one half on each side of the burner, I then placed a extra rack I had from a charcoal bbq covering the gas burner. Now I had a way to set my smoke pan (an 8 inch cake tin, another gift from the dollar store) and I can slide it on or off the fire as needed to provide the amount of smoke I wanted. Next, on the water pan rack, I used foil to block the ends from the water pan to the wall, and on the rack above it, I used foil to cover the "front and back", so looking straight down from the top, it appears the only open space is above the water pan What this set up does is eliminate hot spots above the heat source. My vent is set at half way or so, and I never change it. I have found I have way better control of the heat this way. I maintain 225 F at three clicks off off minimum, meaning I use very little propane during the operation of the smoker. My factory thermometer is off about 50F , so I use a digital to really know where I am at. I realize there are many ways to mod your smoker, and please go ahead. All I can say is after about a year of trial and error, I can now walk away from my smoker for hours at a time without worry, and produce some spectacular examples of low and slow.


cast iron absorbs heat and distributes across the pan. idk how youre getting 20-30 minutes out of chunks, especially if youre using chunkS and not a chunk..i can get a couple hours of smoke in mine, and i have NO mods done to mine. i even use the door therm with no backup, always a dry chamber..my ribs are never dry, they always fall off the bone, which i dont like btw, but it is what it is...lol.


----------



## larfleeze

I contacted Masterbuilt about my broken door and they are sending me a replacement. I like when a company fixes stuff like this for free.


----------



## ba cyclone

How often do you guys clean out the insides of your smoker, and what is your technique?


----------



## slider n copa

Did u replace the regulator as well?,   It sounds like the volume of fuel over whelemed the burner.   The idea is to buy just the needle valve, Get barb fittings to fit your host cut the line and put the valve in,,,, Oh just had a thought did u realize u have to pay attentiion to what direction the valve faces,, Maybe and issue maybe not.  Just make sure u don't change the regulator.. Good luck


----------



## cathouse

I have not cleaned off the inside walls...I figure that's the seasoning I want anyway.

I clean the grills after each use.


----------



## turnandburn

ive taken mine to the powerwasher a few times...once it gets too gunky in there its powerwashin time! then a quick spray down with some pam and reseasoning with hickory and cherry wood.


----------



## cathouse

Good idea!  Do you tape off the propane burner?

I have to admit, I LOVE the aroma of the well used smoker in the garage....


----------



## turnandburn

CatHouse said:


> Good idea!  Do you tape off the propane burner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, I LOVE the aroma of the well used smoker in the garage....



on my XL, i just unscrew the 4 bolts holding the burner assembly on...put it in the house and go to town..lol. as for the aroma..no garage for me...just sits on the patio and attracts hungry ppl! lol.


----------



## ba cyclone

CatHouse said:


> I have not cleaned off the inside walls...I figure that's the seasoning I want anyway.
> 
> I clean the grills after each use.


That was my direction, until I had a flare up at the end of my last smoke that quickly turned into a grease fire on the inside of my smoker.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So I am thinking maybe a clean-out once in awhile might be a good idea.  I still don't like the idea of it...but it might be safer.


----------



## ba cyclone

CatHouse said:


> Good idea!  Do you tape off the propane burner?
> 
> I have to admit, I LOVE the aroma of the well used smoker in the garage....


Ha ha, no kidding...especially on those super hot days!  Gets me thinking...MAN when am I gonna do another smoke and WHAT can I do?!


----------



## ba cyclone

TurnandBurn said:


> CatHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea!  Do you tape off the propane burner?
> 
> I have to admit, I LOVE the aroma of the well used smoker in the garage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my XL, i just unscrew the 4 bolts holding the burner assembly on...put it in the house and go to town..lol. as for the aroma..no garage for me...just sits on the patio and attracts hungry ppl! lol.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip, TurnandBurn.  I was trying to visualize what I was going to do with the burner assembly.  I was thinking cover in foil and tape off too, but I far prefer your direction!


----------



## pkirsche

I would just like to thank everyone on these forums for their time and effort and for providing a ton of valuable information, especially for us rookies.  There is a wealth of information here for everyone, from the beginner all the way up to the advanced experienced smoker.

I used that information to start modifying my 30" Masterbuilt Propane Smoker.  My first problem was the temperature.  The consensus seemed to be to use a needle valve to better control the flow of propane.  I purchased the recommended valve from Adventures in Homebrewing (Item ID #35-1423) for $7.99.  A lot of people were cutting the rubber hose and using barb connectors, and this apparently works just fine, but I just didn't feel good about cutting the hose.  Instead, I took the needle valve, the gas hose with regulator, and the whole front panel of the smoker with the gas adjuster knob, down to the local plumbing supply store, and asked them to give me what I need to connect all this stuff together.  They found all the right parts for me in no time, and the cost, including thread tape was $10.86.

One thing I learned at the plumbing supply place is that the normal thread wrap tape (typically in a blue plastic case) is no good when dealing with gas.  They say it will break down with time and leak.  They have another tape made specifically for use with gas, which came in a yellow plastic case.













DSC00043.JPG



__ pkirsche
__ Sep 7, 2013






Here's what the final results looks like, and it works very nicely. (Passed the bubble soap test with flying colors)













DSC00041.JPG



__ pkirsche
__ Sep 7, 2013






Unfortunately they did not have a brass elbow that fit and I had to use an iron one, I hope it doesn't rust out on me...I will pick up a brass one and keep it on hand just in case.

The next problem I had, which many on this forum have had also, was the wood chip pan with the slots.  Like most, I went with the frying pan option and found one for $8 at a consignment shop.  I cut off the three raised plates on the factory chip pan and set the frying pan on that.  When I tested it out, I seemed to have some trouble getting the wood hot enough to smoke nicely when operating at low temperatures.  To help with this I got out the ole dremil tool and cut most of the bottom of the factory chip pan so that now the flame would have direct access to the frying pan.  The factory chip pan is still needed to support the frying pan up above the burner or it would sit right on the burner, which I do not think would work too good as there would be no air space in between.  Here is a picture of the pan modification.













DSC00053.JPG



__ pkirsche
__ Sep 7, 2013






That seems to work much better and the wood burns much better.  But now I had another problem.  The water pan sits in a rack that has a large hole in the center, so that the water pan sits below the level of the rack by several inches.  This puts the water pan so close to the frying pan that I was only able to use small wood chips and could not use larger wood chunks, which I like better.  You can see what I mean in this picture.













DSC00054.JPG



__ pkirsche
__ Sep 7, 2013






While I was scratching my head, my wife offered a simple solution, which I think will work nicely.  She said just sacrifice a regular rack and replace the special one with the hole in the center  with that.  We will rarely use all five racks for meat anyway.  Here's the idea...













DSC00055.JPG



__ pkirsche
__ Sep 7, 2013






Plenty of room for big chunks now...  My test run went well, with good temperature control and good smoke.  I almost forgot, I followed the advice of many on this forum and bought myself an ET-732 temperature probe setup.  With the needle valve I could maintain a temperature of 225-235 with no problem.  I was more than a little surprised at how far off the factory door thermometer differed...  While the ET-732 was reading 225, the door was showing only about 170.  Has anyone else seen this amount of discrepancy on these units?  It seems a little too much and I am wondering why...

One more mod I plan on making is to the rotating vents.  During my test runs I would often see smoke coming out of the two lower vents (one on each side).  I was unable to close them off more because of two tabs on them that prevents closing them past a certain point.  Here is what I am talking about...













DSC00050.JPG



__ pkirsche
__ Sep 7, 2013






I plan on hammering these tabs down flat so I will have complete movement of the vent closure.  Even if I closed both bottom vents completely, there is still plenty of air flow from the holes in the bottom of the box where the burner fits in.  I haven't tried this yet so I can not say how it will work, but I think it will.  *Edit*: I just realized there is a much better way to solve this vent problem... Simply move the rotating cover to the outside of the box without hammering the tabs.  Now they no longer restrict the amount of closure and you still have the tabs available to make adjustments. 

That's it for now... I still plan on improving the door seal with a gasket, as I noticed quite a bit of smoke escaping from there during my testing.  Thanks again to all who contribute to this forum, it's a fantastic source of information!  Once I get this thing all set up, look for me in the recipe and techniques section!

pkirsche


----------



## snaphook

I had an MES 30 for 4 or 5 years and when it finally gave up the ghost I went to Bass Pro and bought a Masterbuilt 2 door propane. I was given a heads up by the salesman that the design of the chip tray was a problem. I lined the chip tray with a double layer of extra heavy duty foil to keep the chips from catching fire. Well I got called out and when my wife went to take off the 2 pork loins, The foil had burned through @ 225 degrees, starting the chips on fire and MELTING the controls off the front of the smoker. I had only had the smoker for just over a month. Masterbuilt "customer service" was a joke. I talked to Bass Pro and they said "bring it back, we'll give you another smoker, or your money back and we'll deal with Masterbuilt". I took it back and got a Landmann Smokey Mountain which has worked great! Good job Masterbuilt, you saved a hundred bucks and lost a customer for life!!!!


----------



## slider n copa

I ditched the MB chip right away,, And went with a cast iron skillet. I have a buddy lookin into gettin into smokin. So I went out lookin at models I thought he would like and I ran into a Master Forge unit about the same size as mine that I woulda jumped on in a heart beat. the shelves are the same as a regular oven that u have to lift the shelf to get it out, it has a vertical stack in the center. And the chip box is huge compared but has a vented lid.


----------



## big daddy 67

I just bought an 8 inch cast iron pan from Walmart. How do I put it over the burner? My last smoke I had to tip the chip pan over to keep the burner going. Is this a common problem?


----------



## slider n copa

Some have used the old chip pan to hold the skillet, I used an old grate i had on hand and some pipe couplings for stands to keep it above the burner openning


----------



## ribsrule

Hi Guys...

A while back I bought a 30" single door MB Smokehouse, propane. It's been fine as I have done a few of the suggestions from the forum. However, it just starting turning itself into a soot factory! I never had any burner problems but now it's just a big orange flame...very little of the blue flame. The regulator is not adjustable like some of the other cooker burners I have. I've tried duct taping some of the air holes in the supple tube to try and control the mix. That doesn't seem to work. Am I correct in assuming big orange flame is too much air? Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## slider n copa

Actually, I think you have the issue reversed, I think it is too rich and needs more air. Check your burner to make sure there are no restrictions, Just my thoughts


----------



## ribsrule

Thanks for the reply...will do.


----------



## phxsmoking

ribs, check this site about yellow flame problem

http://bbq.about.com/od/grillsfaq/f/f070604d.htm


----------



## slider n copa

I have a pair of chnnel locks that work great for grabbin the skillet


----------



## turnandburn

PhxSmoking said:


> ribs, check this site about yellow flame problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bbq.about.com/od/grillsfaq/f/f070604d.htm



youre link is most likely gunna be deleted. no offsite links allowed bud. just lettin ya know. youre better off PM'ng it to him.


----------



## jokenb

I have the one from Home Depot & while cleaning it this morning I saw a way to raise the charcoal pan without any permanent mods.

I used 3 three eights bolts 2 3/4" long (had on hand) with 6 nuts & installed in existing holes on pan. Raised pan 1 3/8 "above chimney.

Will try & shorten or lengthen bolts as needed. Using a cast iron skillet to hold wood chips set in pan.

Have to smoke something to see if this helps.


----------



## ribsrule

Thanks for the info...I'll check it out and hopefully get my flame back to where it should be.


----------



## no peek n

I Just don understand why all of the Mods, Just use the chip tray that came with the MB XL, leave the vent in the tray open , set the chip tray over the burner like intended, and set the cast iron skillet over the chip pan, that is at the perfect hight for the burner and pan, toss in a few "Chunks" of wood and be done with it...stop over thinking the XL...













IMG_0011.JPG



__ no peek n
__ Feb 12, 2013
__ 6


----------



## smoke n brew

I have changed my setup in my smoker, and I now get 2 or so hours out of the fist sized chunks I use. I haven't been on this site for quite a while, so I apologize for not responding for what is over a month. I will get pictures posted as soon as I get the time.


----------



## thatcho

Just bought the Dual Fuel Two Door model from Home Depot. Assembly is a snap. It is Ten in Colorado and just did the manufacturers seasoning man can not wait for that smoked pork loin tomorrow.


----------



## slider n copa

Enjoy


----------



## smokingjoejoe

Looking to get this two door smoker. Wondering if people have used the amnts in it? I recently bought that for my day to day gas grill and have heard it may produce too much smoke.  any ideas?


----------



## ba cyclone

I use the cast iron skillet for my wood chunks, and set the pan right on top of the "chimney" cylinder that protects the burner.  Ran that way probably 6-8 times with no issues.  Only downside I can see is that I can't see the flame too well when I open the door to add more chunks...but there is still a peep hole I can see it just right.

If you raise the pan at all, you'd have to raise the water pan too, because I barely can flip the chunks in as it is.  I have not gone to the trouble of getting a different water pan though, I use the stock one and it works OK.  Maybe this winter when I get more time I can get handy and make something better.


----------



## elsos

I've had my MasterBuilt Pro (Propane) from Home Depot for about 10 months now and really like it.

Haven't tried to burn only charcoal because I don't like to spend that much time tinkering with temps when cooking. I like to do other things at the same time, not be tied to the smoker.

But I've seen temps fluctuate around a lot I think because of the thin metal sides. So what I've done is put a 10" square patio brick on the lower rung and it really has helped stabilize the temps!

I love the fact it has a couple wheels to move it around and out from under the patio, plus if the wind is blowing I can move it to accommodate that.

It does flare up the wood in the burner at times, and the way around that has been just getting the flames away, or use the A-Maze-N pellet smoker.

My 3 gripes:

1) Thermometer on door is apparently just decoration, I have a Maqverick ET-732 thermo and love it now.

2) The cooking area is only 12"x12", so unless you cut your ribs in half, diagonal they will sit taking up one of the four shelves.

3) I happily use an A-Maze-N pellet smoker, but I think there just isn't enough oxygen to keep it consistently lit properly when its inside the smoker.

I made a little offset for the A-Maze-N that jams into the side vent, and it seems to work wonderfully. (no patent pending, haha)













IMG_20130914_073718_136.jpg



__ elsos
__ Sep 16, 2013


----------



## smokingjoejoe

Haha. that's an awesome mod!  Do you disconnect the "attachment" prior to moving the unit?  Why is your AMNPS going out?  Are you sure you're lighting it correctly. It seems like a lot of other guys on here have it dialed and works just great.  Could be the position of the smoker box too?  I'm curious if the AMNTS (tube) smoker from Todd would work ok in this thing or if it woo would go out?  I've heard that thing puts off too much smoke for the smoker - which I don't mind.


----------



## elsos

You could be right, I might not be letting in enough air for the AMNTS (the square one), but I'm not sure where to put it inside then. I've played around with it a few different places (learned not too close to flames though).

I don't think the AMNTS put out too much smoke; it is a perfect nice thin blue smoke from what I usually see. (Desert dweller here, so maybe that's a part of it?)

For the Smoke-elator (no trademark pending) I went to the Depot and picked up this plastic dryer vent connection thing (DryerDock Vent Hose Quick Connect) for about $7, and some short metal flex duct. Originally I used an inverted plastic bowl from the Dollar store to capture the smoke, but on a nice breezy day the AMNTS ignited and the flames melted the bowl and that side of the connection all into a nice plastic mess on my AMNTS. (side note: I am now even more of a fan of the AMNTS because for about 10 minutes, I used a blow torch to completely burn the plastic from it and it was strong and stayed the course during that brutal burn time)

So in the above picture you see the white disc attached over the round side vent, using magnets glued to it and the lower side I decided to go with the dollar store cheap tin pan with duct tape to cover the AMNTS and capture smoke. And the current style of the Smoke-elator was born! My motto here is cheap and duplicatable.


----------



## smokingjoejoe

Check out this post on how to light the AMNPS - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link

As for the location, I know some guys on here have it above the water tray, or just below. Ask around.

I believe you have the square model, which is actually the AMNPS and not AMNTS (tube version; which I have).  I found "Roddy" on the site has the same smoker (amnts)  and it works great for him.  Glad it does as I was a little worried that I purchased something that may not be used in the right/best environment.

Kudos on the mod.  It may just catch on.  I was interested in adding a smoker stack to this (or any smoker).  Make it more of a chimney to let out extra smoke - if you needed to.


----------



## phxsmoking

Elsos, hi from hot and dry Phoenix. I have the 2 door MB and don't have a problem keeping my AMNPS going after relighting it at least twice. Recently the AMNPS has been starting at the end of the second row  for some reason so I'm getting double the smoke. The AMNPS is on the rack with a water pan. My model only has the one vent at the top back rear and you can see from the picture I added gasket on the top door because of the smoke leak and I'm still able to keep the AMNPS going for a number of hours. I do have the original pan on the flame chamber with one of the opening closed  and an  8" frying pan so it gets oxygen and air to the AMNPS from the bottom for a good flow to the vent area. I've had my MB since June and am looking forward to smoking this winter. 













IMG_0512.JPG



__ phxsmoking
__ Sep 16, 2013


----------



## thatcho

Here are some beginner pics using my week old MB dual fuel smoker. I have just ventured into smoking meats after these attempts i feel a lil bit more confident.













1379213410595.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Sep 21, 2013


















Bacon_1.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Sep 21, 2013


















CAM00070.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Sep 21, 2013


















CAM00075.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Sep 21, 2013


















CAM00076.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Sep 21, 2013


----------



## slider n copa

Lookin Good


----------



## frank68

hi i have a LX 40 can sou put pictures on here 

so i can see how you did it 

thanks frank 68


----------



## thatcho

Frank,Go to the search tool bar on main page. Type in how to post pics, click first link. there is a post that has a link just follow that. Or what i did was ask my Facebooking wife she had it figured out in a jiff. Me vs technology not good...lol.


----------



## techmedic

I use the amnps in my two door. I tried the cast iron method first and when that failed I removed the chip tray, inverted the cast iron skillet on the right side of the smoker and placed the pellet smoker on top of that. Works like a charm.


----------



## elsos

Techmedic -
Its not too hot making it burn up quick?  I'll try that with my ampns on the side.  Should get good air next to the vent.


----------



## techmedic

It's on the far right rear side and the only pellets that have burned quickly were oak, but it wasn't very full anyways. I always have great TBS and great smoke times.


----------



## mandible

Just picked up one of these from Home Depot yesterday. Breaking her in per the instructions as I type. Can't wait to try my hand at it. Plan on doing a brisket for my first smoke on Tuesday. The build quality is great on this thing. Lots of great info in this thread (have read every page). Plan on getting a needle valve ASAP, already have a small cast iron skillet. Cheers.


----------



## pier2pier

Good luck. I bought a two door mb in june and so far so good.  I've mainly smoked fish to this point. This site has been a lot of help.


----------



## ozzy2

I have the 30 inch Masterbuilt propane had it for about a year and its started burning orange .Tried a new regulator, hose and tank fitting cleaned the burner and still soot factory!


----------



## cmayna

pier2pier said:


> Good luck. I bought a two door mb in june and so far so good. I've mainly smoked fish to this point. This site has been a lot of help.


Smoking fish with a propane?  Wow!   It isn't too hot?  What kind of fish?   I also have a 2door masterbuilt gasser mainly for hams, etc.  For fish, I find it way too hot to use, when I do my salmon.  Thus I use an electric smoker for fish.


----------



## dcinstl

Just bought a new Masterbuilt Pro 2 door propane/charcoal smoker. I assembled and have tried to season it. 3/4 tank of propane ran for an hour and it only got to 175 according to temp gauge on the door. It was shielded from the wind. It's 28 degrees F in STL this evening. Will this smoker not get any hotter than this in this outside cold temp?  I bought to smoke turkey for TG. What should I do. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ozzy2

Do you have wood in the tray?If you put chips in it will help make heat close the damper on top about half way .It should get up to at least 300.


----------



## phxsmoking

You should read some of the post about using this smoker from more experienced smokers. There are many  pages of information and suggestions relating to this brand of smoker. The first thing you want to do is check the accuracy of the door temp gauge, most on the forum find it to be off considerable. Test it in a pan of boiling water for accuracy. Water boils at 212 F. For smoking you will want to by a good  thermometer that measures both the  chamber and the meat at the same time.  Remember your looking for internal temperatures of the meat not how long you cook. A lot of folks use the Maverick 732 thermometer. Enjoy.


----------



## smoking tony

I bought a oven thermometer at bed bath beyond and put it next to the meat inside  work great


----------



## no peek n

but then the only way you are going to see what the Temp is by "Opening The Door" all of the time, Which is a BAD thing....Just go get the Mav ET-732...PLEASE.!!!..Don't mess with the Oven gauge......Remember.!.!.!     

IF YUR LOOK'N, YOU AINT COOK'N....


----------



## glennmc

Hey JWH, I'm just a little bit away over in Baltimore County.

Might I swing by sometime and check out & chat about that smoker?

Glenn.


----------



## jguzman

I always use mine with charcoal, I just fill the fire pan, get it started and set the propane to low until I see the temp dropping. Then I will either add more charcoal or turn the propane up a little to regulate the heat. The charcoal is a good flare blocker for the wood chips or chunks. I use chunks to further reduce the flare ups and it will last longer than the chips.


----------



## jguzman

cmayna said:


> Smoking fish with a propane?  Wow!   It isn't too hot?  What kind of fish?   I also have a 2door masterbuilt gasser mainly for hams, etc.  For fish, I find it way too hot to use, when I do my salmon.  Thus I use an electric smoker for fish.


I have not found the propane smoker to be too hot for my fish, I like my salmon broiled anyways so setting it to about 250-275 will cook it in about 30 - 45 minutes. Frozen crab legs are great in it too, about 20 - 30 mins from frozen.


----------



## cmayna

Yes, it sounds more like you are baking the salmon with such high heats instead of smoking.  Even with that little bit of smoking time, I bet it tastes yummy.


----------



## thatcho

I cold smoke my salmon for 3 hours then gradually bring the heat. It turns out pretty tasty a non fish eater is converted. Hallelujah!


----------



## cmayna




----------



## markusm

*removed*


----------



## markusm

Cadillacman said:


> 12032012 011.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ cadillacman
> __ Mar 9, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2751.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ cadillacman
> __ Mar 9, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2752.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ cadillacman
> __ Mar 9, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2753.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ cadillacman
> __ Mar 9, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my MB propane/charcoal.  I've searched this forum for mods and made some improvements.  Currently I am using the stock chip pan with lump charcoal and I hammered down the vents to stop flare ups, additionally I lined the water pan with foil and added some playground sand and foil on top with a smoker chip pan for flavored chips in the middle.  I added a disposable roasting pan for water but I sacrifice a shelf.  I've had fun smoking ribs, brisket, salmon and pork butt.  You definitely save on fuel because once the pan gets hot enough and the lump charcoal starts to burn hot and you can use them for heat and smoke,just add more from time to time. One last thing I should mention, when I need the smoker to get hotter with the propane running I found that lifting up the pan and putting one foot on the protruding bolts on the bottom allows more flame and the temp rises fast.


Could you tell me which model that smoker is? And would it be too much to ask of you to measure the diameter of the hole it sits over?  I'd like to replace the chip pan in my Masterbuilt gs40 propane smoker with the one from that model if it will fit over the hole.


----------



## cadillacman

I'm away on business but will get you that information when I get back in a few days! The model number is 20050412 @ home Depot masterbuilt vertical charcoal/propane gas smoker!


----------



## markusm

Great thanks!


----------



## markusm

Actually... never mind. I opened the picture full size and it looks like yours had been modified to close up the three openings in the pan. I didn't notice that before. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## cmayna

Though my Masterbuilt two door is strictly a propane unit the ring around the burner is 7" diameter.   I also use a cast Iron skillet with adj legs.












But now Mr Gasser is using a AMNPS so the skillet is strictly a heat deflector.  The legs reside on the outside of the ring.


----------



## frank68

hi 

   can you give me the CUREing RECIPE. or where can i get the recipe

thanks      frank68


----------



## markusm

Man, that is a great idea! I've been setting my skillet on top of the factory chip pan. I ended up getting a bigger (11.5") skillet because of how hot the pan was getting when I smoked chicken breasts or Burger patties, at around 325 deg. Then I ran into the opposite problem when I finally decided to try some ribs on it. I could barely keep the smoke going while keeping the temp down around 225. Wood chips still smoke fairly well, but at the higher temps they kept burning up so quick I went out and bought 5 bags of various wood chunks, so I'd like to be able to use em. 

I was trying to figure out a way to get the skillet closer to the heat source and that looks like a great way to go about it. As for the holes... can you give any tips on placement? (or did you just guestimate and drill em as close to the edge as possible?) And approx how high above the ring does the skillet sit? I had contemplated just sitting the skillet directly on that ring but I wasn't sure if that would adversely affect the temp inside the smoker due to lack of air flow.


----------



## cmayna

Holes for the skillet?  If the ring is 7" diameter, the radius for the bolts would need to be something greater than.  It would also depend on what size bolt with what size diameter head?  If you get the bolts too close to the ring then you will need to shave one side of the bolts head, a flat spot. 

Measure twice, drill once, is the golden rule.

Also the skillet's height is adjustable but I believe it can be as high as having a 1" + gap above the ring, down all the way, touching it.  If you use longer bolts then you can have a greater gap,  but too tall and you might encounter problems removing the skillet without hitting the water pan.

Craig


----------



## markusm

I guess what I meant was as far as the "triangulation" of the holes so that it doesn't want to tip from one side to the other, did you measure those out, or just kinda guess an "it's close enough" kinda thing?

And for the gap, about how far do you think you have it above the ring? A guestimate is fine, just so I have a starting point to go by.


----------



## cmayna

When I get home I will measure the length of the bolts.  Yes I just roughed eyed them in a 3 point position.  Keep in mind that the configuration of the skillet's bottom might dictate where you can place the holes.  I would simply go as far outward on the bottom of the skillet as you can.  This is assuming you don't get a skillet that is too big in diameter.  Yes, I will also measure the skillet diameter as well as what the maximum gap is above the ring.


----------



## markusm

Just the height above the ring would be fine thanks. I actually have an 8" a 10" and an 11.5" cast iron skillet so I can figure that part out. 

Thanks very much for the tips.


----------



## cmayna

3/4th gap. Skillet is 10.5" diameter.  Sounds like your 10" skillet would fit the best.  The 11.5" one may fit if it has a short handle.


----------



## snaphook

The obvious question would be, in my opinion, why should it be necessary to do back flips to compensate for a seriously crappy design by Masterbuilt? I did the revisions, smoker didn't perform, bought another brand, end of problem! Coupled with the fact that Masterbuilt consistently fails to address this problem with their customers makes this "problem" a non-starter!


----------



## cmayna

Snaphook,

 The majority of the posts in this thread are positive, giving additional tips to tweak their units to perfection.  Because we do not live at the same altitude, same weather conditioned enviroments, the smokers will act differently, thus you need to be ready for tweaking. 

What revisions did you do?  What particular "problem" are you referring to?


----------



## snaphook

The problem (as I've previously described) was the slotted chip tray. I double lined it with Extra Heavy Duty foil as recommended by the salesman at Bass Pro, the foil failed, caught the wood chips on fire and melted the controls off the front of the smoker. Masterbuilt totally failed to provide a level of customer service that approached (or acknowledged) the problem, even though the smoker was 5 weeks old. I returned it to Bass Pro for a full refund and bought a Great Smoky Mountain. End of problem! I've owned 2 MES smokers prior to buying the Masterbuilt Propane, My issue is more with Masterbuilt's complete failure to provide customer service to a long term user of their products. As info I also own an offset New Braunfels traditional smoker and a Weber charcoal grill. This is not my first rodeo.


----------



## cmayna

Interesting that when I got my Masterbuilt gasser, I took one look at the slotted chip tray and said "no way".  Maybe that's why I went for the cast iron skillet.


----------



## smoke n brew

I tried the cast iron pan thing to no avail. The only thing that seemed to happen was a huge waste of propane, and less than controllable/predictable temperatures. I used the factory water pan frame, and dropped in a 13x9x2 pan and hold lots of water.

On the bottom where the fire ring is, I put a piece of fire brick on the left and right side on the bottom sheet, and put an old BBQ grate on top of that. My smoke pan is a cake tin covered in foil with the exception of the vent hole, and now the whole burner is open, yet covered by an open grate.I now can slide the smoke pan in or out of the fire easily and I can easily get an hour or more, of the wipsy smoke we all talk about. Btw, my door leaks smoke, and I couldn't care less about it to be honest. I get consistent results whether I am smoking chicken hindquarters, beef ribs or tri tips, and my temperature control windy or rain, or snow, doesn't matter to me as I have more than enough heat to overcome Mother nature.


----------



## matt-n

I personally just use 2 layers of heavy duty foil over the stock pan it comes with. I found the skillet was hard to get the wood smoking and keep a temp of 225.  I plan to add baffles on the sides of the smoker to force smoke to pass over the water before entering the chamber this summer.


----------



## cmayna

I do like the two brick and grate idea.  Might give it a try, just to see.


----------



## worktogthr

I use the cast iron skillet on top of the stock chip tray and I think the key to getting the chunks to smoke in the cast iron pan is too put them on when preheating the smoker...Then on e you get some nice TBS and your desired temp, throw your meat in there.  The cast iron seems to hold heat well enough that I never seem to have a problem getting the next chunks to start smoking without having to crank up the heat.  I have plenty of room for the chunks too because I have removed the stock water tray and either put a 13x9 water pan or the bottom shelf and in most cases don't use a water pan at all.


----------



## thatcho

Wow all the cast iron pan mods. I highly recommend just getting Todds pellet tube smoke generator. Works great


----------



## dustem88

Hey CMAYNA, i hav masterbuilt xl i also use Todds amznps tube 12in w/ great results and use 10in skillet for same reason, skillet seams to help maintain temps but i elevate it ovr burner with an old gas grill sideburner grate


----------



## cmayna

Dustem88,  Where do you position the tube in your gasser?  Though I'm having good results with the AMNPS, I like tinkering and might try the tube as well.  Hmmmmm.


----------



## pier2pier

JGuzman said:


> I have not found the propane smoker to be too hot for my fish, I like my salmon broiled anyways so setting it to about 250-275 will cook it in about 30 - 45 minutes. Frozen crab legs are great in it too, about 20 - 30 mins from frozen.



I haven't had many problems smoking fish in my master built propane smoker but it was hard to regulate the temp. It takes close to 3 hours. I just added a needle valve SK I am hoping it helps even more.  But cmayna has a point, I am provably baking it with a smoke finish. It still passes the taste test.


----------



## gdr1976

Went and found an 8" cast iron pan at walmart the other day. Going to give it a try tomorrow with a nice pork loin.  I use chips, do you still soak them before throwing them in?


----------



## cmayna

Personally I would assume keeping the chips dry and probably would start out with just small handful to see how they work out.  Are you going to have the skillet elevated above the burner's ring?


----------



## gdr1976

Yes I was going to put it right in the original smoke pan. Was a suggestion that seemed to work in another thread.


----------



## eddisabledvet

My thermostat is about 25 degrees off on the low side.  Every review that I have read on the Amazon website have the same issue.  You can read a few reviews here:  http://www.amazon.com/Masterbuilt-G...YCG/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?showViewpoints=1

This is what sold me on this particular unit and the upgrades I am planning.

Hope this helps


----------



## eddisabledvet

I have used my GS40 with charcoal the first and only time I fired it up.  I placed cold coals in the bottom of a 10.5 inch cast iron skillet.  I put about the same amount of coals into a fire starter hand held pan to get the coals good and hot.  I soaked my apple chips for 24 hours, not by plan, just ended up taking me that much longer to get everything ready for smoking.  I only had kingsford charcoal right now so that is what I used.  It seemed to burn faster than some of the other's I have seen reviews for. 

When the coals in the coal bucket were good and hot (grey and red), I poured them on top of the cold charcoal in the cast iron skillet.  I then, placed my soaked apple chips on top of the hot coals and placed the skillet inside the existing chip bin.  It is a perfect fit. 

Smoke started immediately and I lit the propane burner, which is directly under the original chip holder and put it on low.  The temp stayed around 230 to 270.  I ran it for 6 hours and the coals had just about burned out.  When I got to the 4 hour mark, I had to start turning the propane up little by little to maintain the heat.  I am ordering some of the coals that I saw on a forum on here to see if I can get longer life but I do not remember the name or where I saw them so I will have to look again. 

Wanted to add that I have placed pictures of my first smoke as well as the finished assembly of my Masterbuilt GS40.  If you look close at the photo of the entire smoker while cooking, you will see my cast iron skillet with the coals and chips in it below my water pan.  It would be nice to see some pictures of a drip pan that can be used that does not block heat or smoke. 

Thanks


----------



## no peek n

sent you a reply, but no way to send the Pic, so here goes


----------



## eddisabledvet




----------



## eddisabledvet

Untitled.png



__ eddisabledvet
__ Mar 5, 2014


----------



## markusm

I had problems with chunks, and even chips, not smoking well with the skillet sitting in the original chip pan when smoking ribs at around 225. Some people suggested just sitting it right on the ring at the bottom of the smoker, but I followed another persons modification and drilled 3 holes at the outer edge of my 10" cast iron skillet and used bolts/nuts as adjustable legs to keep the skillet about 1/2 to 3/4 inches above the ring. 

Now the entire skillet is heated directly by the flame and I have no problems. Try it like it is 1st, you may have no problem with it... I've seen a few people's pictures that have the skillet on the chip pan and say they get good results that way. I'm considering having someone cut, flatten and tack weld the "support legs" on the stock chip man to cover the slots and get rid of the skillet all together.


----------



## cmayna

Hey,  I think you copied my adjustable legged cast iron skillet mod.  Glad to hear it's working for you.   Assuming you live far from me, to bad for I would be more than happy to weld up your stock chip tray for ya.

Craig


----------



## markusm

Ahhh... I couldn't remember who it was. And yes, it's working great, definitely appreciate the advice on that. And no worries on the welding, all I have to do is bring it to work with me. I'm just not in a real hurry to get it done, and not 100% sure I want to. I have 3 cast iron skillets I got pretty cheap at Big Lots (Just bought 3 different sizes to try out initially), so I may leave the pan as it is for when I'm smoking at higher temps for chicken breasts etc... it actually burns chunks just fine with the temp around 300 or so with the skillet on the stock pan. (it burns up chips in about 15 minutes or so)


----------



## zmann44

Question: thinking about getting one of these propane vertical smokers. How do you feel about using it on a deck? Is the flame and heat source too close to the deck? Thanks.


----------



## johgre078

I will never use mine on a deck or to close to the house.  I know a guy that his grill caught fire from grease and his house went up in flames.
 John

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eddisabledvet

Thanks and Good to know Johgre078.  I use mine on the aggregate concrete patio, about 10 to 12 feet from the house.  I would like to build a smokehouse or wood smoker along the edge of the property and have it look like a shed.


----------



## johgre078

That's something I wanted to do also but since I'm 73 I think l will stick with my smoke hollow 44.  Hope you will get it done.
 John

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cmayna

Markusm,

Check out this pic I found:













IMG_4168.JPG



__ cmayna
__ Mar 7, 2014


----------



## steve k

I use the cast iron, with a cover and 1/4 holes drilled in.  I guess foil might work, but the cover isn't a huge expense, and can even be found used.  A lot of people don't know how to use cast iron cook wear (seasoning the pan with oil after use) and get rid of it when someone gives it to them 'cause the food sticks.  Lots of it online like ebay, etc.  Farm and Fleet sells Lodge stuff pretty cheap, and that stuff will never wear out.


----------



## boatlesspirate

Hey Zmann,

Love my prop-vert. Heat source wise, most of the burners are high enough that heat is not an issue below. If you're concerned, a paver block below will block the heat.

The biggest issue is grease dripping. Most of these leak like a russian sub, and oil spots are a pain. I would highly reccomend a BBQ mat on a deck unless you want  spots.

Purist might snub us gas guys, but my Q beats them all every year in our neighborhood bragging rights.

DM me if you have questions or need mod ideas.


----------



## adams

I have a similar but older single door style... I bought mine at sears about 6 years ago..   
It has taken a beating outside, two hurricanes, storms, lts of snow & ice...

I'm new to smoking, and this unit is very easy to use & maintain...holds temp..very well
This weekend  weather permitting... I Plan  to smoke some corned beef

I like how you can add or change the smoke method...  Type of liquids, woods, etc...
I'll post some pics if I can take some :-)


----------



## adams

image.jpg



__ adams
__ Mar 8, 2014


















image.jpg



__ adams
__ Mar 8, 2014


----------



## adams

image.jpg



__ adams
__ Mar 8, 2014


















image.jpg



__ adams
__ Mar 8, 2014





Just came out...it taste tested well :-)

Son & I.  Approve !    Appox 6 pounds... Cut in half
Hickory woods chips,  50/50 mix of water & lager beer for the liquid,  s&w smoked about 185 to 200 f.   For about 4 hours

I'm going to let it cool,   And have the butchers slice it on the slicer..they do that kind of thing for good customers :-)


My first pastrami


----------



## eddisabledvet

markusm said:


> I had problems with chunks, and even chips, not smoking well with the skillet sitting in the original chip pan when smoking ribs at around 225. Some people suggested just sitting it right on the ring at the bottom of the smoker, but I followed another persons modification and drilled 3 holes at the outer edge of my 10" cast iron skillet and used bolts/nuts as adjustable legs to keep the skillet about 1/2 to 3/4 inches above the ring.
> 
> Now the entire skillet is heated directly by the flame and I have no problems. Try it like it is 1st, you may have no problem with it... I've seen a few people's pictures that have the skillet on the chip pan and say they get good results that way. I'm considering having someone cut, flatten and tack weld the "support legs" on the stock chip man to cover the slots and get rid of the skillet all together.


I had the same problem that you had with putting the skillet directly on the chip pan.  I am not sure if you are interested or not, but I used an idea that someone came up with to use a Wok Grill and turn it upside down and sit it on top of the original chip pan.  I then place my skillet directly on the Wok grill.  Since I am currently in love with Charcoal, I put charcoal in the original chip pan, directly over the propane flame.  I use the propane to light the charcoal and then turn it down or even off depending upon what level temp I can get with the charcoal.  On cold days, I have to leave the flame on low but today, I was able to maintain an easy 225 to 275 with just the charcoal. 

View media item 293885
You can see the red from the charcoal shining through the Wok Grill if you look close.  I get great smoke this way.  And I save a ton on Propane.  I was able to get 5 smokes out of one 20lb tank. 

I am going to have a local propane company deliver 100 gal tanks.  They will deliver it, set it up for me, and then bring and exchange tank and swap them out when needed.  I might have them give me 2 tanks, that way when one is empty, I can have them exchange it without me having to go without propane for how ever many days it takes them to arrive.  It is the same price as paying the local ferralgas company to refill the 20 gal tanks but I do not have to carry them anymore. 

Here is the wok grill I bought on amazon.  
Happy Smoking

Ed


----------



## smokeyjman

20140309_155306.jpg



__ smokeyjman
__ Mar 11, 2014


















20140309_155243.jpg



__ smokeyjman
__ Mar 11, 2014





 12x12 step stone broken up perfect height over burner edges to allow burner to breathe. Thats a 12" lodge skillet. Debated on cutting off handle so it would fit with the middle of skillet over middle of burner. The i wouldnt have a grab if i catch fire and need to pull out or just to pull out and reload. It doesnt really affect much being off center as the chips and chunks and charcoal burn at any location in the skillet.













20140311_180916.jpg



__ smokeyjman
__ Mar 11, 2014





clearance....












20140311_180931.jpg



__ smokeyjman
__ Mar 11, 2014


















20140309_155258.jpg



__ smokeyjman
__ Mar 11, 2014





 my windscreen plenty of room for factory water bucket and chunk clearance with skillet hovering burner


----------



## markusm

cmayna said:


> Markusm,
> 
> Check out this pic I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4168.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ cmayna
> __ Mar 7, 2014


Yeah, that's pretty much what I was thinking of doing... hadn't thought about adding the adjustable legs to it like that, that looks like it would help with smoking at higher temps.


----------



## markusm

That's one thing I need to get done is make a good wind block. Cinder blocks look like a great solution to that. Would be nice to find those or regular bricks discarded from a construction project.


----------



## no peek n

all the Mods are Interesting to say the least, I am just Stoked that I don't have to do anything than place the Iron pan on the factory chip pan at the original hight and put a few big chunks in and get a TBS for 2 hrs and get no flare ups and the temp just sits at 225* for 15 hrs streight and still get 42hrs of  a smoke out of one 20lb tank with some to kill...I'm Blessed..


----------



## markusm

I've wondered about that since I ran into my problem... why is it that some things work for some, but not others? When smoking at 225 my chunks would completely stop smoking. For others it works fine just sitting a skillet on top of the chip pan .


----------



## smokeyjman

Markusm... ive noticed this as well as chunks stop smoking. Ive increased oxygen and then stir the chunks amd chips after awhile... works for me when chunks go out half burned...


----------



## markusm

That's one downside to the GS40... There's no side vents (except on the back up top), so without cutting up the smoker I don't really have any way to increase oxygen aside from opening the door.


----------



## eddisabledvet

No Peek n said:


> all the Mods are Interesting to say the least, I am just Stoked that I don't have to do anything than place the Iron pan on the factory chip pan at the original hight and put a few big chunks in and get a TBS for 2 hrs and get no flare ups and the temp just sits at 225* for 15 hrs streight and still get 42hrs of a smoke out of one 20lb tank with some to kill...I'm Blessed..


that is awesome that you get that.  My smoker also worked well with propane and the skillet on top of the chip pan.  But since I really like the taste you get with charcoal and wood chunks, I made the mod the way I did in order to be able to use and add charcoal easily throughout the cook. 

And the up side is that at a slow and low cook, I do not use any propane at all unless I decide in the last couple hours of cooking to use the propane instead of adding more charcoal. 

Of course, when I do add more charcoal, I use my charcoal lighting bucket to get the coals really hot first.  Then I add cold charcoal to the pan, and then put the hot coals over top of them.  I am finding that by doing that, I get a longer smoke off of the coals.  I believe it takes longer for the hot coals to burn down and ignite the cold coals under them, than it would if the hot coals were on bottom and I put cold coals on top.  I guess it has something to do with convection, indirect and direct heat, and a bunch of other thermodynamics that I have no clue about.  lol

I am trying to measure how much propane that I get per hour, but so far, I am still using the first full tank that I had filled at the local ferralgas company to ensure I received a full 20lbs.  I have a 6 hour cook, a 10 hour cook, a 6 hour cook, a 5 hour cook, and just recently, a 4 to 5 hour cook for the pork loin.  The gauge that I have on the tank has not moved off of full and it feels almost just as heavy as when I attached it.  So I am at ~ 30 to 31 hours and the tank is still full.  I have gone through 2/3 of a tall bag, waist high, bag of kingsford charcoal so far.  I did not pay for the bag of Kingsford so I cannot say how much money in propane I will save considering the mod costs (16.00 for the wok grill and 6 bucks for the propane gas gauge). 

There is another brand of charcoal that people on here recommended but I cannot remember the name.  I am going to search for it again and give that a try.  I did find out at the time that Amazon sells it and with my prime membership, shipping is free.

If I ever run out of charcoal, during a smoke, I will remove the wok grill and place the skillet with the wood chunks directly in the original chip pan and it will work just fine.  (only issue I have right now is the inability to control the flame in the wind.  My wife will not let me just throw some cinder blocks down or some bricks around it.  She has to tell me where in the yard I can place it, then, she has to go shopping with me to ensure that whatever material I use for the wind block matches, or at lease does not clash with the décor she has in place.  lol)  Once I have the ability to have micro control of the flame with in line regulator valve that I purchased, would be able to achieve TBS with only propane.  I only get TBS right now using charcoal. 

sorry if it seems I hijacked this forum in any way.  I know my mods are not my own and not by any means necessary or the only way.  There are many other ways that are better than mine, but since I do not know or have the ability to weld, it limits my options.  I also do not have much of a work area since we just moved into our house do I do not have any clamps to be able to safely drill through cast iron.


----------



## markusm

It doesn't matter that the mods aren't "your own". By sharing the mods we've discovered on here we give more opportunity for others to find out about them that might not have otherwise. Also, you don't really need clamps to safely drill through cast iron... You'd be amazed at just how soft it is, and how quick and easy to drill through it is. I drilled through my cast iron skillet with a cheap cordless drill and just used a punch to mark a little dimple so the drill bit wouldn't wander. 

*Edit*

I'd also like to add, I didn't use any kind of special drill bit. Cast iron is very soft.


----------



## wat1000

No Peek n

I agree with you, other than adding the cast iron skillet this is the only mod I've done.  Mine works like a champ.  The small vents located on the bottom of the smoker, I keep one completely closed and one cracked.  I have no problem maintaining a temp of 230-250°.


----------



## wat1000

Here are some QuickPic from my last run.  Babyback ribs.  The wife love sauce, so to keep the piece I based 2 1/2 slabs and left one dry.













IMG_20140216_143743_128.jpg



__ wat1000
__ Mar 13, 2014


















IMG_20140216_143749_039.jpg



__ wat1000
__ Mar 13, 2014


















IMG_20140216_143959_490.jpg



__ wat1000
__ Mar 13, 2014





 Pretty smoke ring. Hummm


----------



## no peek n

Hey ED, I agree. We are all here to join in the BBQ Smoking Habit Fix, so any tidbit someone can learn from us Experts Like Me, (BS I know), LOL, can  make there first Smoke go real smooth(er) and save some pain & suffering, and cost of the vittles, not turning out like Crap after all the hard work,(been there done that) Pizza Hut still delivers at 9:00p..... And the charcoal might be Royal Oak, that is the top brand I used back in the South...and Yes Wat1000. Nice lookn Grub..


----------



## toddmog

Wat1000 said:


> No Peek n
> 
> I agree with you, other than adding the cast iron skillet this is the only mod I've done.  Mine works like a champ.  The small vents located on the bottom of the smoker, I keep one completely closed and one cracked.  I have no problem maintaining a temp of 230-250°.


I do the same thing with my lower vents...seems to work well.  Keeps the temps down and still allows enough oxygen for the wood chunks to smolder.


----------



## eddisabledvet

Nice Q-Views Wat1000, awesome looking q.  I bet it is nice and tender and tasty.

Hey, how do you all get lower vents installed?  I do not think mine has anything but the vent up top in the back.  I would love a few vents in the bottom to allow airflow.


----------



## toddmog

My two door dual fuel came with lower vents on each side.


----------



## eddisabledvet

ah, ok.  I have the GS40 and it only has one door and one vent up top.  I thought about getting the 30 and probably should have.


----------



## no peek n

my MB 40 XL, only has the top rear vent, any air that comes in is from the burner opening, and I pull my probe leads through the back and keep the vent opened only a 1/4 and keeps all of the smoke and heat at the top, that is where i place my grub to be smoked & cooked... stays at 225* for hours, I did a 13lb packer Brisket at 11:00p and it held at 227* ALL night long, I got up at 5:30a, and my remote still said 233* next to my bed , just tossed another chunk of Hickory on and back to Snooze..


----------



## eddisabledvet

cool, thanks No Peek n


----------



## snaphook

I'll say no more, sorry I belabored the point.


----------



## toddmog

Snaphook said:


> Run away, the masterbuilt 2 door is a poor design, poorly supported by the manufacturer. There are better choices out there!


So you've said...in all 5 of your posts here.  We get it...you weren't happy with yours.  There are many who are quite happy with theirs.


----------



## markusm

Part of me wishes I'd gotten a 2 door. It sucks losing heat everytime you need to check/change wood chunks. But I also love the space in my 40". If I'd seen one I could afford that was this size AND 2 door, Id've gotten it. Although, after insulating the smoker, it heats back up pretty damn fast. 

I do agree that mine can be a pain at times when it comes to getting the temp stable in windy Oklahoma, but after a few cheap and easy mods it's not too bad at all. I came from smoking on a propane grill using foil packs and smoke boxes... so this is still an awesome upgrade for me. On my grill I had to baby sit it pretty much the entire smoke, now with my maverick 732 remote thermometer I only have to run out and adjust things here and there. And, I don't have to burn up a ton of chips to get a decent smoke flavor. 

Another good thing to remember, is even if these smokers aren't the best around... they do enable the financially challenged to obtain a decent smoker. And being someone that switched to propane grills years ago out of frustration with dealing with charcoal, sometimes having coals burn out too soon, I didn't want to have to learn regulating heat with charcoal along with learning how to properly smoke meat.


----------



## wat1000

EdDisableVet

The one I bought from Home depot in GA came with two vents at the bottom.  One on each side of the bottom compartment.  Guess if I ever decide to smoke with charcoal or straight wood they

may come into more play, but for now I don't bother them.  Here is a Q-p of the one I have.













masterbuilt.jpg



__ wat1000
__ Mar 17, 2014


















masterbuilt1.jpg



__ wat1000
__ Mar 17, 2014


----------



## jag120

I joined this site to find out why my MB40 was a fireplace when I first got.  I had a smaller Smokey Mountain and wanted to upgrade.  Thanks to the members represented here I made a couple of mods and am now in smoking Nirvana.  I beat the chip pan bottom flat with a 3# hammer, didn't bother to weld it, and it took care of the flame up problem.  I invested in the Maveric 732 and couldn't be happier.  I drilled a 1/4" hole in the back, just under the vent, lined it a grommet from the local car parts store, insert smoker temp probe and it stays right where I want it.  For meat temp I run the probe thru the vent.  Works for me and I can't keep the family away when they know I'm smoking.  Tried the 3-2-1 method the other day and I'm sold.  My thanks to everybody who contributes to this site.


----------



## bigdog7

Here are a few pics of my recent smokes













image.jpg



__ bigdog7
__ Mar 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bigdog7
__ Mar 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bigdog7
__ Mar 20, 2014


----------



## madlabrat

I bought the Masterbuilt two door smoker model #20051311. It says its propane use only, is that true. I hope not cause I used charcoal along with propane on my first smoke, I did a butt and some spare ribs without any problems. I do want to say thanks for the input on mods,i enjoy reading them.


----------



## eddisabledvet

Ok, I just added my my latest addition to my Masterbuilt. 

I added porcelin tiles to the top and it is working out really well so far.  It insulates the top of the smoker as well as providing a very warm surface to place things that I want to keep warm.  After about an hour, the top is really warm, so much so, that if you touch it, it will leave a mark.  lol

Here it is..

View media item 297493
View media item 297500


----------



## markusm

I think they just say that so you can't complain if you have some kind of issue due to using the smoker in a way that wasn't intended. I've seen at least a few people on this forum that use charcoal and propane in these smokers. In fact... I believe there's a person in this thread with the same smoker I have (single door 40") that uses an upside down grill wok (or something like that) over his chip pan the put a skillet on, inside the stock chip pan he puts charcoal and says he uses a lot less propane that way.


----------



## wbrian

I have the MES 40. And I LOVE it!


----------



## eddisabledvet

markusm said:


> I think they just say that so you can't complain if you have some kind of issue due to using the smoker in a way that wasn't intended. I've seen at least a few people on this forum that use charcoal and propane in these smokers. In fact... I believe there's a person in this thread with the same smoker I have (single door 40") that uses an upside down grill wok (or something like that) over his chip pan the put a skillet on, inside the stock chip pan he puts charcoal and says he uses a lot less propane that way.


that is what I do in my single door XL (40).  I do not know why it would not work for the 2 door 30.  I just make sure that I keep the area down by the propane burner clean by using a paint brush to sweep the charcoal ashes that dropped down away.


----------



## nd16bulldog

image.jpg



__ nd16bulldog
__ Apr 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ nd16bulldog
__ Apr 15, 2014







First mod to my smoker.  Thread inserts drilled out to run thermocouple leads through.


----------



## nymjk

Brilliant!  I run my thermo leads down through the chimney but this is way more elegant!  

What kind of inserts did you install?


----------



## toddmog

I did similar probe ports for mine.  I used the threaded rod and nuts that people use for lamp repair.  Cost was around $8 and I did three holes...two at the top grate and one lower down where I'd put the second grate if doing two 10lb butts.  I also added the shelf to mine so I sit both of my Maverick's on the shelf and the ports are right under it.  I bought the brass caps so I can cover the bottom hole if I'm only using the top ones.


----------



## nd16bulldog

nymjk said:


> Brilliant!  I run my thermo leads down through the chimney but this is way more elegant!
> What kind of inserts did you install?



1/4" bolt threaded inserts. Available at most hardware stores.  Requires 3/8" hole.


----------



## smokeyjman

Anyone put bricks in theirs to hold heat?

I use a few above the meat with the  sand underneath in the pan


----------



## elsos

I've been using a 2" thick patio brick on the bottom rack, and have ditched the water pan all together in my two door unit.
Very happy with the temp continuity, but I don't usually need the bottom rack for anything other than a drip pan.
I think also it is a sort of heat deflector when I use charcoal and get an occasional flare up.


----------



## buck1949

Another idea......
One thing I did was use those brass water fittings..... I actually drilled my hole in the back of my MB, that way it gave me the opportunity to run the wires in behind the slide out racks.  Has worked out well for me....and after I bored out the center a little bit I can put both probes through the same fitting.


----------



## buck1949

Elsos said:


> I've been using a 2" thick patio brick on the bottom rack, and have ditched the water pan all together in my two door unit.
> Very happy with the temp continuity, but I don't usually need the bottom rack for anything other than a drip pan.
> I think also it is a sort of heat deflector when I use charcoal and get an occasional flare up.



Hey there fellow valley dweller....
Interesting......I have never used charcoal, but am curious as to how that brick works out as far as drippings etc.  heck on my MB I get a bucket of sludge in my pan sometimes it seems after cooking...and I always use the water pan to keep the meat as moist as possible.

Do the patio bricks get pretty greasy....or do you wrap them in foil?  With propane I seem to get pretty even temps throughout the cook....except for the occasional up or down when I have wind problems.  I did change out the (if you want to call it that) fire pan for a cast iron skillet, and took out the water pan and rack and replaced it with a $4 baking pan from the dollar store that I put an aluminum foil pan liner in.  This sits perfectly on top of the side slider guides where the original water pan would be.  

Anyway interesting to see what others do with their cooker.  As one person here said..... One will get 10 different suggestions/answers here to questions and all will be right answers!!! Thumbs Up. This really is a hobby to suit each others tastes.  BTW if you ever need any Pecan, Hickory, Apple, or Cherry wood there's a place in Phoenix that has it very reasonably priced. You can buy in quantities from a paper bag up to a wheelbarrow load. 

Take care
 Smoke 'em if you got 'em !!!


----------



## bubba watson

Hey guys, 

I'm new here and just now looking to buy a smoker. I think I've decided on a MasterBuilt but can't decide between the Elite GS40 single door or the GS40D 2 door. I like the increased cooking area of the 40 but I like the convenience of the 2nd door on the 30 for tending the wood and water. My questions are.... How much of a temp drop can I expect with the 40 when I open the door to check/tend chips or water? Also, what is the time frame after opening the door for it to return to temp? Overall, what are your opinions on the 2? Thanks in advance.


----------



## buck1949

Can't speak to the comparison - but will comment that I like my 2 door MB. When I open the cook chamber door it recovers in a few minutes but I have only used propane. I do like the convenience of the fire door especially if I need to stoke the wood chunks and add water - since this sometimes takes a couple of minutes. 

I normally only cook for my wife and I, and once in awhile for my son and his wife. I've always had plenty of room to cook, so works good for me.


----------



## elsos

Bubba,
That's a decision I didn't get to make as ours was a gift.  We are happy with our 30 two door, but sometimes I really wish it was a little bigger! Especially when I'm cooking ribs, some extra room would be great. If you plan on using propane a lot, I would think your temp recovery time is going to be short.
Conversely if you tend to cook smaller portions then a 40 will take a tad more energy to heat up.
Let us know which way you go, and show some pics of food!  :)


----------



## slider n copa

I started wit the MB 30 2 door, IMHO i like the 2 door,,i can play with the water and smoke all I want,,,


----------



## buck1949

Good to see some Arizona smokers posting here :grilling_smilie:  !!


----------



## markusm

Bubba Watson said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new here and just now looking to buy a smoker. I think I've decided on a MasterBuilt but can't decide between the Elite GS40 single door or the GS40D 2 door. I like the increased cooking area of the 40 but I like the convenience of the 2nd door on the 30 for tending the wood and water. My questions are.... How much of a temp drop can I expect with the 40 when I open the door to check/tend chips or water? Also, what is the time frame after opening the door for it to return to temp? Overall, what are your opinions on the 2? Thanks in advance.


I bought the GS40 because I didn't want to have to worry about cutting rib racks to make them fit. I do wish it was a 2 door, and the temperature does drop quite a bit if you keep the door open too long, but it usually gets back up to temp pretty fast. If I have the door open too long and the temp gets really low, I usually turn the burner back all the way up until it's close and then put it back where I had it. I've also added the foil insulation mod another member of this forum posted, and it has served me well, especially in the cold months. 

The biggest problem I've run into with it (which would also affect the 2 door) is high winds. The insulation helps some... but without a good wind block it still causes problems sometimes. I have a few things I'll put around it to block wind at the bottom, which so far I've only had the flame actually blow out twice in about 6 months, on VERY heavy wind days which get pretty bad in Oklahoma, but I definitely need to get off my butt and make something more convenient to block all 4 sides at the bottom.


----------



## skootchnc

I also have the smaller 30 inch unit... but it's great for MY use

Now that I have a grasp of the temp control.. it is almose "set it - forget it".   Get the Maverick dual probe thermometer, and you will be set... fire up the smoker... do you last minute prep, and you are good to go.

Usual suggestions apply... get a cast iron skillet... works better than the enclosed chunk/chip holder  be ready to get some over sealer if needed... mine smokes, but it's not excessive


----------



## bubba watson

Thanks guys! I am hoping with my birthday just a few days away that all my hints and Facebook posts haven't gone unnoticed....... I will be sure to let ya'll know how it goes and post up some after pics...


----------



## loppy

Need to fill in hole on my new master build gas smoke need ideas thanks loppy


----------



## bubba watson

Birthday was a success! I will be going to BassPro in a few days to pick out which one I want. I'm still a little undecided between the 30 and the 40....


----------



## toddmog

Bubba Watson said:


> Birthday was a success! I will be going to BassPro in a few days to pick out which one I want. I'm still a little undecided between the 30 and the 40....


Congrats!  If you plan on doing ribs much, I'd go with the 40...unless you are a fan of cutting them in half before smoking.  I like my 30 two door just fine, but I have to buy smaller racks of baby backs and fit them diagonally across the grates.  St. Louis spares only fit if they are cut...I built an UDS primarily for them.


----------



## no peek n

I have the 40, due to when I do a big Smoke, Butt, BBribs, and a full packer Brisket, I vaccum seal them for a Season..


----------



## shorty68

I bought my son a 40" one fro Christmas and he loves it.  Smokes more than me now. I wish I had a smoker like that, Maybe Santa Clause this year.


----------



## loppy

Looking for pulled pork dip have anyone made anything like that


----------



## no peek n

Hey I might make your day, Basspro put them on sale for $159, and free shipping...That how I got mine..Check it out


----------



## bubba watson

No Peek n said:


> Hey I might make your day, Basspro put them on sale for $159, and free shipping...That how I got mine..Check it out


I saw that in the sale paper from them. Basspro is only about 30 minutes from my house so we went over tonight and got the 40. Thanks for watching out for me though.


----------



## no peek n

You are welcome, we have to grab it  when we can, did see after the fact, that there is a $18 shipping charge for the over sized load on that....OOPPSS


----------



## shorty68

Got two of them  One for my other Son and one for Dear Old Dad (me) . FathersDay presant.


----------



## myoz

My Masterbuilt propane door therm ok when I first got it but after a 3 or 4 smokes it was all over the place bought a maverick. So this picture should explain how I feel about the door thermometer's

these pictures were taken second apart.













doortherm.jpeg



__ myoz
__ Jun 9, 2014


















maverick.jpeg



__ myoz
__ Jun 9, 2014


----------



## deadeye dan

Hello all!  I seem to have a problem that I haven't seen addressed yet, if it has please forgive me.  My two door propane Masterbuilt Pro won't get as hot as I would like.  My max temp is around 265 degrees.  I recently added the Mav 732 so I am pretty sure its accurate.  My first few smokes I attributed it to winter temps, wind and 7000 foot elevation.  But I smoked some chicken the other day with the outside temp at 70 degrees and still couldn't get the smoker above the 265.  There seems to be very little difference in the blue propane flame height from the high setting and the low setting.  Any suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## bubba watson

Got it set up with a wind blocking wall around it. Did the temp test on the door thermometer and it's 11 degrees shy so it showed 201 when the water boiled. Don't have the money to buy the maverick yet but I can deal with just an 11 degree difference. Seasoning it as we speak. Busy next several days but plan to smoke some yard bird on Friday.


----------



## myoz

Shut gas off at tank turn gas on slowly at tank then re-lite  the regulators are junk and for some reason sometimes when turn on valve gas it  limits flow someone posted this here before and it worked for me. Good lck


----------



## loppy

Smoke half chicken today turn out good but the skin was a little rubbering. I soak it in a brine for 12 hours anyone who can help. Loppy


----------



## buck1949

May  want to finish the chicken off on the grill to crisp up the skin.  Low smoking temps will give the skin a rubbery texture sometimes.  You may also want to crank up the smoker temp at the end to help, but watch that you don't over cook the chicken in the process.


----------



## loppy

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all I can cheese to meat and all in between___________ this summer.”


----------



## jguzman

Deadeye Dan said:


> Hello all!  I seem to have a problem that I haven't seen addressed yet, if it has please forgive me.  My two door propane Masterbuilt Pro won't get as hot as I would like.  My max temp is around 265 degrees.  I recently added the Mav 732 so I am pretty sure its accurate.  My first few smokes I attributed it to winter temps, wind and 7000 foot elevation.  But I smoked some chicken the other day with the outside temp at 70 degrees and still couldn't get the smoker above the 265.  There seems to be very little difference in the blue propane flame height from the high setting and the low setting.  Any suggestions will be appreciated!


Do you have the propane turned down? High heat is just before "off". The more you twist the knob the lower it gets. Also why would you want to be much higher than 265 anyways? 225° is the sweet spot!


----------



## jguzman

loppy said:


> If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all I can cheese to meat and all in between___________ this summer.”


A friend of mine has one of those "pellet smokers", I thought it was lacking in smokiness. I don't know if he didn't know how to use it or if they are all light on flavor. Anybody got any thought on this?


----------



## loppy

IMG_20140615_174724134_HDR.jpg



__ loppy
__ Jun 19, 2014





lazy day in Nebraska Sunday ribs and chicken good ribs chicken OK for first time.loppy


----------



## no peek n

Thats a good look'n buffet chow line..


----------



## bbquinn smokers

*The Masterbuilt Sports Elite 30. Nice but small. Like one reader said for St. Louis Cut to fit you have to cut them in Half, but I love it so far. up next Salmon.*













IMG_7736.jpg



__ bbquinn smokers
__ Jul 26, 2014


















IMG_7737.jpg



__ bbquinn smokers
__ Jul 26, 2014


















IMG_7738.jpg



__ bbquinn smokers
__ Jul 26, 2014


















IMG_7740.JPG



__ bbquinn smokers
__ Jul 26, 2014


















IMG_7741.jpg



__ bbquinn smokers
__ Jul 26, 2014


















IMG_7743.jpg



__ bbquinn smokers
__ Jul 26, 2014





*Ribs*













IMG_7744.JPG



__ bbquinn smokers
__ Jul 26, 2014


















IMG_7752.JPG



__ bbquinn smokers
__ Jul 26, 2014





*Half of Pork Picninc*













IMG_7754.JPG



__ bbquinn smokers
__ Jul 26, 2014


















IMG_7758.JPG



__ bbquinn smokers
__ Jul 26, 2014


















IMG_7759.jpg



__ bbquinn smokers
__ Jul 26, 2014


















IMG_7760.JPG



__ bbquinn smokers
__ Jul 26, 2014


----------



## shorty68

I used my Masterbuilt  propane smoker for the first time last month .  I had two pork loins and two pork shoulders on.  They turned out great.  I had no problems with anything on the smoker.. The only thing was I didn't have enough meat to fill all the racks.(poor planning) ..Sofar I have no problems.  I need to get a cover for it as it will be outside. I have a tarp on it right now.   My old coleman is going out to the cabin so I can smoke out there.   Where is a good place to get a heavy cover for it?


----------



## buck1949

shorty68 said:


> I used my Masterbuilt  propane smoker for the first time last month .  I had two pork loins and two pork shoulders on.  They turned out great.  I had no problems with anything on the smoker.. The only thing was I didn't have enough meat to fill all the racks.(poor planning) ..Sofar I have no problems.  I need to get a cover for it as it will be outside. I have a tarp on it right now.   My old coleman is going out to the cabin so I can smoke out there.   Where is a good place to get a heavy cover for it?


As a simple fix.... I have used a 30 gallon black trash bag.  The bag virtually covers all but the very bottom...and I secure the bag with Magnets.  Works for quite a while.


----------



## smokin sid

Tydoog

  I have a Excalibur- 5 tray dehydrator and I Love It!!!. My folks gave it to me about 30 years ago. and it still works. I have done jerky,button mushrooms,

herbs,tomato and for the fall I dry persimmons. It is light weight and easy for me to bring out to use and put away. The machine is made in Sacramento

California. The drying trays are about 14" x 14" with I think about a half inch clearance between trays . They have a product called Tefflex sheets.

these sheets are reusable and wash up so easily. They are are great for making jerky. You use them in place of Parchment Paper. I have had my tefflex sheets for about 20 years now. I dry about once or twice a year or when ever I get a chance to.

   Good Luck with your research !! I hope this info. helps you a little to find the dehydrator you are looking for.

                                                                                                                                                                          Smokin Sid


----------



## ttkt57

I have the Home Depot model with one very effective mod shown below:













DSCF5634_zps5bbc493a.jpg



__ ttkt57
__ Jul 22, 2014






The adjustable legs allowed me to dial in exactly what I was happy with regarding the smoke/heat ratio.


----------



## socal

The best propane smoker out on the market right now is the Camp Chef 24" Smoke Vault.  Yes it cost it more than the Masterbulit but that's because it so much better made.  When I was researching propane smokers, I just found Masterbuilts to be very cheaply made.  Most of the reviews on Amazon agree on that point.  Also, Masterbuilts are so small, you can't even put a full slab of ribs inside.  On July 4th, I smoked 6 full slabs of baby backs and 8 large pieces of chicken breasts and had plenty of room to spare inside my Smoke Vault.  Another point is the burner, I found many Masterbuilt owners complaining that the pilot flame blows out with even the slightest of wind.  I've never had any problem with the flame blowing out with my Smoke Vault.  I guess the only plus I could find with the Masterbuilts were the double door smokers where the chip and water tray area was separate from the cooking chamber.  That still was not enough for me to buy a Masterbuilt.


----------



## francois

Hi ttkt57, that is one good looking grate you have to replace the stock chip pan...  I just got the Masterbuilt Pro smoker about 2 weeks ago and started modifying it.  Where did you get that grate from?  I think it would be a great mod to add to mine :-)
Thank you


----------



## ttkt57

Francois said:


> Hi ttkt57, that is one good looking grate you have to replace the stock chip pan... I just got the Masterbuilt Pro smoker about 2 weeks ago and started modifying it. Where did you get that grate from? I think it would be a great mod to add to mine :-)
> Thank you


I made the grate from a Lodge trivet, some 1/4-20 threaded rod, and some 1/4-20 nuts. Give me a shout if you don't have the means to drill, tap, etc. and I can make you one. Makes this inexpensive, so-so smoker into something amazing.


----------



## dustbuster73

New to smoking, did my first smoke with a whole chicken, and a pork loin. I read many posts, and went with a 10" cast pan on top of furnished pan, used lava rock, and wet chips. The food was great, did not seem to have any flare ups. Ordering a needle valve. I have not done the boil test for included thermometer. My heat hovered around 250 degrees. overall I impressed with my MB GS30D propane.  Are there anymore ideas out there to improve my smoking?


----------



## dustbuster73

Here's a follow up to my post above. Just did the boiling water test of the thermometer, and it came out spot on +- 2 degrees.


----------



## HalfSmoked

I have a 40" masterbuilt that I've had for about 4 years it is a single door propane.  Works great for me I use a 10" cast iron skillet for the wood chips just  sit it on top of fire ring.  Got it at Bass Pro on sale for less than $200.00  I also took the rack that they had their small water pan and cut the supports and it now holds a shallow chaffing.  I buy shallow aluminum baking pans and place in side of the metal chaffing pan to hold the water and catch the drips for easier clean ups. It is easy to control temperature .


----------



## gditys

CatHouse said:


> Agreed...go with the 8" Cast Iron Pan...soooo much easier.  Set it on the pan that was supplied with the smoker...no foil.
> 
> Get some kind of hot glove though so you can pull it out if/when needed....
> 
> One issue I do have is with the chips / chunks & the temp.
> 
> I've noticed that if I have my temp around 225, I have difficulty getting the wood to smolder.
> 
> Anybody else face this?  This was true even before I got the 8" skillet.
> 
> FYI this is an awesome little smoker.  So much easier to use.
> 
> I know I know it's not as "pure" since it uses gas vs. charcoal, but I almost never used my offset in the 2 years I had it.
> 
> In the 2 months since I got this, I've done CSR's twice, ribs 3 or 4 times and shoulder twice...and counting!


yes I had the same problem with the wood not smoldering I think the pan is too high from the flame your best bet is to get a burner grate from a gas stove like the one u have in your kitchen and remove your stock pan and put the gas grate right on the flame and then put your cast iron pan on top of your grate I had the same issue and this solved the problem for me


----------



## buck1949

I agree with the last idea...that is to get some form of burner grate.... or cast iron trivet or something that can sit atop the original flame guard.  I homemade mine... then put the cast iron skillet on top of the grate I DO NOT use the original pan at all.  Another thing I do..... is I soak about 1/2 of the wood I am using in the skillet (for a couple of hours at least and sometimes overnight).... and put a mixture of wet and dry in the skillet - I always get a nice blue smoke from this combo.  I also have the same mixture available if I have to add more during the smoke. I put a good layer of the wood in the skillet, but do not stack any on top of each other.  I am using predominantly  2 x 2 inch (or 2 x 3 inch) approximate round chunks of wood.  Rare I have a flareup...and rare that all of my wood does not burn/smoke completely.  I do open one side of the bottom air vents 1/2 way and keep the other closed on my MB. Dual Pro gasser.


----------



## gditys

Buck1949 said:


> I agree with the last idea...that is to get some form of burner grate.... or cast iron trivet or something that can sit atop the original flame guard.  I homemade mine... then put the cast iron skillet on top of the grate I DO NOT use the original pan at all.  Another thing I do..... is I soak about 1/2 of the wood I am using in the skillet (for a couple of hours at least and sometimes overnight).... and put a mixture of wet and dry in the skillet - I always get a nice blue smoke from this combo.  I also have the same mixture available if I have to add more during the smoke. I put a good layer of the wood in the skillet, but do not stack any on top of each other.  I am using predominantly  2 x 2 inch (or 2 x 3 inch) approximate round chunks of wood.  Rare I have a flareup...and rare that all of my wood does not burn/smoke completely.  I do open one side of the bottom air vents 1/2 way and keep the other closed on my MB. Dual Pro gasser.


I never tried the soaked work chunks but ill try the idea always looking for the nice blue smoke thanks for the idea


----------



## morkfrompork

socal said:


> The best propane smoker out on the market right now is the Camp Chef 24" Smoke Vault.  Yes it cost it more than the Masterbulit but that's because it so much better made.  When I was researching propane smokers, I just found Masterbuilts to be very cheaply made.  Most of the reviews on Amazon agree on that point.  Also, Masterbuilts are so small, you can't even put a full slab of ribs inside.  On July 4th, I smoked 6 full slabs of baby backs and 8 large pieces of chicken breasts and had plenty of room to spare inside my Smoke Vault.  Another point is the burner, I found many Masterbuilt owners complaining that the pilot flame blows out with even the slightest of wind.  I've never had any problem with the flame blowing out with my Smoke Vault.  I guess the only plus I could find with the Masterbuilts were the double door smokers where the chip and water tray area was separate from the cooking chamber.  That still was not enough for me to buy a Masterbuilt.


Glad your gasser works really well for you.

You have to realize not everyone can cough up the X-Tra dough for a better unit.

I`m still knocking out decent meat out of an ECB, while stashing some bucks for an upgrade.

Plus there are quite a few who get a kick out of doing mods to their stuff. It does add to the "bonding" of man and his smoker.

I`m going for the Masterbuilt dual door Pro, charcoal-propane unit as my upgrade path.

To each his own.

I looked up the Camp Chef and it does look like a quality unit for sure.


----------



## buck1949

I love my Mastebuilt, and while there are many many more that I'm sure are better, the Dual Pro fits my needs.  1st off, I am cooking for my wife and I about 75% of the time, and once in a while some neighbors or my sons family. 2nd Having a bigger unit means wasted space for me, as well as more fuel, cleaning etc etc etc. 3rd making a few mods to make mine a good smoker was fun, including comparing notes - photos with other Dual Pro owners.

I for one could never cook nor consume 6 racks of ribs and 8 chickens and I would rather not freeze cooked meat, so fresh cooked works for me.  I've had mine long enough now to pretty much pay for itself, and then some.  So until I get a larger family, more neighbors,  or a much bigger appetite - I'll stick with what I have.!  Thumbs Up


----------



## xray

I added a 10" cast iron skillet to the top of the original chip tray in my single door xl40...no flare ups with the chunks but sometimes it seems that there's no smoke either....but at the end of long smokes, there's nothing but ash in the skillet so I assume it is burning correctly.


----------



## buck1949

Did you try not using the original pan?......I ditched it after the 1st cook.  Seemed to work better overall for me..


----------



## xray

Buck1949 said:


> Did you try not using the original pan?......I ditched it after the 1st cook.  Seemed to work better overall for me..



Haven't tried that yet. I figured putting the skillet right over the burner would snuff out the flame. I will give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## buck1949

Xray said:


> Haven't tried that yet. I figured putting the skillet right over the burner would snuff out the flame. I will give it a shot and see what happens.



A lot of MB owners (me included) have created some form of Stand that sits over the burner...and then sit the skillet atop that.  Some have used a gas stove cast iron burner - I just happened to have a piece of material that worked for me to raise up the skillet above the burner.

Check around here, I think some photos of that 'mod' have been posted here.  

Enjoy!


----------



## santafe66

BA,

Can you tell us how you installed that needle valve?  Where did you cut the line, etc.  Some pix might help too.

Thanks.

I already bought the valve and just got my smoker yesterday and will be putting it together.  I have experience with propane grills and they can definitely benefit from finer control of heat too.


----------



## smoke n brew

*I have a MB 40" Propane Smoker.*

Somewhere in a post long ago I mentioned  my mods I stuck with. I also put a grate above the burner ring, but it is from and old barbeque. On one side underneath the the grate, off to the side is a 1-3/4" fire brick. I use an old round cake tin with chunks in it covered in foil with a vent on the side away from the burner. What this does is keep 90% of the burner uncovered and allows me to slide the tin on or off the burner edge to get the exact amount of smoke I want. What it also does, is gets almost all the heat into the smoker box instead of heating the cast iron pan, and hoping enough heat gets around the cast iron "heat sink" to effectively keep the food hot. I also ditched the factory water pan as well. I now use a 9x13x2 cake pan for my water pan. I hang another 9" cake pan as a heat diverter in the factory water pan rack to keep the direct flame off of the bottom of the water pan. I usually keep the temp at 250-275* during the entire cook time. I have smoke for 2 or so hours per pan, and the water usually lasts just as long. I generally plan my smoker days w/o checking the upcoming weather forecast; meaning it is usually windy and temperatures are not usually steady. I meant *weren't* usually steady; the most simple fix ever: aluminum foil. I used foil to block the back and two sides of the bottom next to the ground and leave the front open, and I close the vent in the back 3/4 of the way also. No, I never get acrid over-smoked food, and the propane seems to last forever due to my setting the flame 3 lines above the minimum setting on an average day.

Note: I will post pictures later today or tomorrow.

Please use this link to posted pictures: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ng-issue-with-temperature-2-high#post_1420757


----------

